# Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee



## Acki (21. Januar 2005)

|bla: Hallo wenn jemand Interesse an diesem Thema hat posten#h 
Greetz Achim


----------



## Tyron (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Herzlich Wilkommen im Board Acki|wavey: 
Grundsätzliches Interesse hätte ich schon, aber wo und wie denn? Bin auch nicht so der Nordsee-Spezi, angel eher an der Ostsee. Wenn ich in der Nordsee
fische, entweder auf Föhr oder zwischen den nordfriesischen Inseln auf Platte und Makrelen, weil mein Opa ne Jacht auf Föhr hat. Kannst ja mal erzählen, wo du das ausprobieren willst oder schon praktiziert hast! Für diesen auf jeden Fall interessanten und nicht alltäglichen Tread auf jeden Fall erstmal:m  !

Gruß Tyron|wavey: #h


----------



## Acki (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

@alle |supergri Werde sowie ich etwas mehr Zeit habe einen Bericht mit Fotos einstellen#6 Greetz Achim


----------



## Birger (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Jo das würd mich auch mal interesseren. Ich bin ja auch vun de waterkant. 
ich wollte das mal in der unteren Eider versuchen, da sind so viele aale.


----------



## Acki (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

@alle Hallo ich werde ab 1.Mai wieder täglich Angelfahrten zum Aalpöddern anbieten,12 Std. Angeln und jede menge Aale auch bis 3Pf+ :m Info 0160-91508074 Greetz Achim


----------



## Tyron (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin Acki#h 
Hört sich ja ganz spannend an. Ich glaube, ich werde euch mal einen Besuch abstatten. Von wo aus gehts denn immer los?|kopfkrat 

Gruß tyron|wavey:


----------



## Acki (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Hallo ja wenn das Wetter mitspielt ist der erste Termin am 16.04.05.Hochwasser haben wir dann 4.51 Uhr,werden dann um 5°° ab Greetsiel mit 2 Booten starten.Die Fahrzeit zum Angelplatz dauert zirca 45 Minuten bis in die Osterems Tonne 31.Hier werden wir dann bis ca 10.15Uhr angeln, dann fahren wir ca 1,8sm zurück zum Hamburgersand Wattwürmer graben ca 300Stück.Dann gehts wieder zurück zur Tonne OEms 31,hier werden wir dann nochmal3-4 Stunden angeln.2 Wurfruten 100gr.Sargblei und Buttsystem und 2 Pödder mit ca 450gr. Lotblei (Eigenbau) an 2,80m Bambusstöcken!:m Greetz Achim

Ps bei Fragen zu dem Thema posten oder Handy#6


----------



## Lotte (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

moin-moin,

schade, an dem termin geht es nicht!!! aber egal!!! du wirst ja bestimmt noch öfter rausfahren!!!! würde da gerne mal mitkommen!!! habe das letzte mal vor 25 jahren gepöddert!!!


----------



## Acki (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

@ Lotte ja das ist kein Problem,da wir ab 1.Mai jeden Tag rausfahren!!!!Greetz Achim


----------



## prinzi-butt (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

moin,
da wär ich nie drauf gekommen.
pöttern auf der nordsee ?!?! |kopfkrat 

wo lotte hinfährt, da fahr ich auch hin!

wie tief ist es denn bei tonne 31, wenn die stöcker 2,80 m lang sind?
und wie verhält es sich da mit der strömung?

ihr habt ja bestimmt sehr viel erfahrung!

petri


----------



## Lotte (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*



			
				prinzi-butt schrieb:
			
		

> da wär ich nie drauf gekommen.
> pöttern auf der nordsee ?!?! |kopfkrat



@ prinzi-butt: wieso soll das nicht gehen???? das klappt sogar super!!!!! da kommen sogar platte hoch (ganz ohne anschlag)!!!!! leider kommen da aber auch diese ekeltiere (krebse) in massen hoch!!! 

@ acki: ich werde dann mal mit dem prinzi-butt bei euch vorbeischauen!!!! klappt mit sicherheit mal unter der woche!!!!


----------



## Acki (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

@prinzi-butt Hallo die Wassertiefe ist am Fahrwasserrand ca.3.40m,gemessen 1Stunde nach Hochwasser! Strömung ist unterschiedlich hängt mit der Springtiede harter Strom Nipptiede wenig Strom ab.
Aal kann mann besser im harten Strom fangen die halten dann besser fest,mit der Wurfrute ist es besser im schwachen Strom.#6Greetz Ach

Ps:Wenn einer von euch ein küstentaugliches Motorboot hat,könnt ihr es gerne mitbringen.Slipanlage ist vor Ort und kostet nichts:m


----------



## prinzi-butt (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

@lotte
kleiner, woher willst du das wissen, wenn du vor 25 jahren das letzte mal gepöttert hast.
da warst du 11 (wenn ich richtig rechnen kann)
aber das muss echt laune machen

was meinste, müssen wir da hin? 
haben wir noch termine frei?

petri


----------



## Tyron (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Das hört sich wirklich suuuuuper an. Ich glaube, ich werde mal im Mai bei euch vorbeischauen. In diesem Monat sind die Temperaturen ja schon sehr angenehm und deshalb hab ich mich jetzt gerade dazu entschieden Mitte Mai mal zu kommen. Bin ja mal echt gespannt, wie du das bewerkstelligen willst acki, dass da nicht nur Krebse hängenbleiben, zumal das doch dann son dicker, fetter Watti-Bündel ist, der doch wahrscheinlich alle Krebse im Umkreis von 50m anlockt. Obwohl, wenn die Strömung stark genug ist.... Trotzdem müssen an der Stelle ja ne menge Aale sein!? Freu mich auf jeden Fall schon...

Gruß tyron


----------



## Acki (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

@ alle Krebse giebt es auch aber die kommen erst im Juni wenn das Wasser richtig warm ist|gr: ,von April bis Ende Mai nur vereinzelt.Da reicht ein Pödder 4-5 Stunden|supergri Greetz Achim


----------



## Lotte (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

moin-moin,

@ prinzi-butt: dafür nehmen wir uns die zeit!!!! klar müssen wir dahin!!!


----------



## Acki (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

|bla: Moinsen wenn das Wetter so bleibt????? können wir ab Ostern schon wieder zum Aalpöddern fahren!!!!Achim freut sich schon. Aalkoller?|uhoh: |kopfkrat |supergri Greetz Achim


----------



## Acki (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

|bla: So und hier noch einige Sachen die mann zum Pöddern Braucht. Lotblei ca300-450gr. Ködernadel 30 cm Marke Eigenbau,Grabegabel, Kühlbox und Holzschachteln zum aufbewaren der Wattwürmer,und ein Pöddernetz auch Eigenbau aus 20 mm Kupferrohr oder aus Niro ist aber schwerer, #6 Greetz Achim


----------



## Acki (15. März 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

#h Noch 14 Tage,wenn das Wetter so bleibt und die Wassertemperatur auf ca12° ansteigt können wir endlich wieder loslegen!!!!#6 Greetz Acki


----------



## Tyron (16. März 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Super, ich komme denn mal vorbei, wenn ich Zeit finde!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lotte (16. März 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

moin-moin,

sobald ich zeit habe werde ich mich mal bei euch melden!!! ich will auf jeden fall dieses jahr auch mal wieder pöddern!!!!


----------



## Acki (16. März 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

|wavey: Moin @Lotte @tyron Bitte vorher Termin abmachen entweder  PN oder Handy#6 damit ich dann auch Zeit habe!!!! Am 21.5 geht nicht da haben wir Familienfeier! Aber sonst sind wir jeden Tag unterwegs.Heute schon mal Boot fertig gemacht|kopfkrat naja noch nicht alles,aber Morgen kommt der Rest.|supergri  Greetz Acki:m


----------



## Acki (25. März 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

#h Moin war am Donnerstag das erste mal zu unseren Wattwurmplantagen,hab da mal schnell so an die 100 Wattis gegraben und dann bei auflaufendem Wasser 2 Stunden geangelt.Die Temperatur lag bei ca 20°Luft und 6° Wasser,habe 16 Platte gefangen 9 mit dem Pödder und 6 mit der Wurfrute.#6 

Weil Freitags ja Fischtag ist hab ich die heute Mittag gebraten,mit Räucherspeck und Zwiebeln dazu gabs Salzkartoffeln und Salat.:q hhmmm einfach lecker:l Petri an alle Boardis und Frohe Ostern!!:q Gretz Acki


----------



## JonasH (25. März 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Boha geil ich will auch mal wieder zu euch kommen ihr habt immer so viel fisch :/ im gegensatz zu dem was hier gefangen wird habt ihr sogar monster und aalpöddern das gibts hier garnicht wo denn auch?!  und leute wenn ihr dahin fahrt dann müsst ihr euch nach der Pödder tour eines von dem geilsten Eis der Welt an der Greetsieler Eisdiele kaufen die oben am Hafen ist einfach köstlich!!!!


----------



## leuchtturm (25. März 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin Acki, 

das ist ja superinteressant! Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee. 
Da kommt man ja richtig auf den Geschmack. #6

Nimmst Du -auf diesem Gebiet- völlig unbedarfte Aalliebhaber mit?
Dann bräuchte ich ein wenig Hilfe bei der Zusammenstellung und Handhabung des Materials...

Wie viele Boardies passen auf Deinen fahrbaren Untersatz und was für einen Vorlauf brauchste bei der Pödderplanung?


----------



## JanS (25. März 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

@ lotte 

denk bloß dran mich immer mitzunehmen  

ich brauch das ... oder so naja is auch wurscht aber wenn nen platz frei ist --> PM 

gruß
Jan


----------



## Glxxssbxrg (25. März 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Bin momentan überrascht und auch etwas irritiert.
Hallo ??!!  Ist das hier Werbung - oder was ?? !!

Burkhard


----------



## Lotte (26. März 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*



			
				Gleissberg schrieb:
			
		

> Bin momentan überrascht und auch etwas irritiert.
> Hallo ??!!  Ist das hier Werbung - oder was ?? !!
> 
> Burkhard



klar ist das werbung!!!! und zwar endlich mal für die nordsee !!!

neee, mal im ernst!!! ist ja klasse, daß sooooo früh om jahr bei uns schon etwas geht!!!

@ jans: wenn ich fahre bekommste sicherlich vorher ne pn!!! ist fest gespeichert!!! aber wird mit sicherheit noch ne weile dauern!!! ich will erst noch einmal nach kappeln und heringe ärgern!!!


----------



## Acki (26. März 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

#h Moin hatte ganz vergessen Aalanbisse hatte ich am Donnerstag nicht,aber das kommt noch.Am Dienstag starten wir die nächste Tour dann aber mit 2 Booten.#6

So es muss nicht immer die Ostsee sein auch bei uns an der Nordsee gieb es Fisch satt:q an guten Tagen hab ich schon 65 Platte und an die 100 Aale gefangen 

Wenn das keine Werbung für die Nordsee ist |kopfkrat Greetz Acki


----------



## leuchtturm (31. März 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin Acki, 

sag mal, wie war denn Deine Tour am Dienstag?
Läuft der Aal schon?

Ich suche noch nach einem Termin, um ein langes Wochenende hochzukommen. Sobald ich etwas klarmachen kann, melde ich mich bei Dir. 

Mich juckt es schon in den Fingern...


----------



## Acki (31. März 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin|bla:  @ Leuchtturm die Angeltour am Dienstag ist ausgefallen,schlechtes Wetter Regen Wind da geht nichts.Mein Angelpartner hatte sein Boot auch noch nicht fertig,werden wir heute wohl schaffen.#6 

Aal läuft in der Nordsee "Wattenmeer" erst bei Wassertemperaturen ab 10°,wenn wirs schaffen Morgen erst mal Wattwürmer graben und dann gehts am Sonntag wieder raus:q Greetz Acki#h


----------



## Acki (14. April 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

|wavey: moin waren gestern noch mal raus, 5 Platte und noch keine Aale.GreetzAcki#6


----------



## Acki (15. April 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

|wavey: Moin heute waren Walter und ich wieder zum Angeln auf der Nordsee,von 8.30-13 Uhr Walter konnte nur 2 Platte überlisten|kopfkrat bei mir waren es 10 Stück.

Aale auch heute wieder Fehlanzeige#c ,Wassertemperatur lag bei10,4° Luft 18° Wind SO 2-3 also tolles Wetter!:g 
Am Sonntag gehts  um 6.00Uhr wieder los hoffentlich läufts dann besser.Greetz Acki:m


----------



## Sea Hawk (21. April 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*



			
				Acki schrieb:
			
		

> |bla: So und hier noch einige Sachen die mann zum Pöddern Braucht. Lotblei ca300-450gr. Ködernadel 30 cm Marke Eigenbau,Grabegabel, Kühlbox und Holzschachteln zum aufbewaren der Wattwürmer,und ein Pöddernetz auch Eigenbau aus 20 mm Kupferrohr oder aus Niro ist aber schwerer, #6 Greetz Achim




Hallo Acki,

auf Aal angeln und vom Boot aus auf Platte angeln ist auch voll mein Ding #6.
Vom Aalpöddern habe ich einiges gelesen aber selber noch nicht ausprobiert #c.
Möchte aber gerne Mal mit Euch mit wenn es mal los geht,wenn möglich. 
Seid Ihr am Wochenende auf Aal oder Platte erfolgreich gewesen? Kurze Frage:
Auf Bild drei ,diese Metallplatte mit den Löchern, wie wird die gebraucht bzw.
eingesetzt und wie groß sollte Sie sein;+
Könnte auch mein eigenes Boot mitbringen.

MFG
#hSea Hawk


----------



## Acki (23. April 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

#h Moin @Sea Hawk die Metallplatte ist eine Holzkiste zum aufbewaren der Wattis#6 Wenn du ein Boot hast bring es mit Slippanlage ist vorhanden.Morgen Mittag gehts wieder los werde am Abend einen Bericht einstellen#h Greetz Acki


----------



## Sea Hawk (24. April 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Hallo Acki,

danke für die Antwort. Wünsche Euch für heute viel Erfolg.
Wetter ist zumindest bei uns ( Ruhrgebiet) seit Samstag richtig
gut:g. Wenn es noch ein wenig so schön bleibt müsste es Aalmäßig
doch so richtig losgehen#:. 
Könntst Du mir vielleicht mal eine Postleitzahl von Greetsiel geben von wo Ihr 
immer loslegt?
Glaube das es knapp 300 km von mir bis zu Euch sind. Aber um mal einen schönen Tag und was neues zu erleben ist mir kein Weg zu weit.
Wäre klasse wenn man direkt einen ganzen Tag, inkl. Wattwürmer
graben, mit angeln/ pöddern verbringen könnte. Boot kann ich mitbringen.
Was müßte ich noch mitbringen|thinkerg:?

MFG  :q 
Sea Hawk


----------



## Acki (24. April 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

#h Moin So um 12.30 gehts los werden wohl erst 23Uhr zurück sein,super Wetter17° Wind No-3 optimal:q :q Greetz Acki


----------



## Sea Hawk (24. April 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Hallo,
da ist der Sonntag ja gerettet#6. Bin mal gespannt was Ihr so bekommen habt.
Werde schon mal so einiges zusammenstellen was ich dann so brauche |rolleyes .
Wie sieht es mit einer Erlaubniskarte zum angeln aus & wo kann ich die bekommen#4 ???

MFG #h 
Sea Hawk


----------



## leuchtturm (25. April 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin Acki, 

wie ist es denn gestern gelaufen?#:
Ich kann es kaum noch erwarten, mal zu Euch hochzukommen. 
Verfolge Deine Fangberichte füssescharrend...

Ich werde am Wochenende noch mal nach Kappeln fahren, um die lange Durststrecke zu überbrücken. 

@Sea Hawk -- Du wohnst quasi um die Hausecke. Lünen liegt bei DO. 
Wann willste denn hoch zu Acki?


----------



## Marcus van K (25. April 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moinsen Leutings,
das hört sich ja alles recht interessant an! Gibet in der Nordsee noch so viel Aal?


----------



## Marcus van K (25. April 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

dachte die Zeiten wären schon längst vorbei!?


----------



## Acki (26. April 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

:m Moin Moin ja der Sonntag hatte es nicht so gut mit uns gemeint!Mittags bestes Wetter und wir starteten um 12,30 Uhr,waren dann um 13Uhr bei der Schleuse "Leysiel"und das durchschleusen ging auch ganz schnell.Nach ca 15 Min Fahrzeit kamen wir am Angelplatz an,Anker raus und Wattis aufreihen ca 30 pro Pödder.Dann noch 2Wurfruten mit Buttsystem und los gings |kopfkrat Bis 18,30Uhr kein Biss nicht mal Krebse#c Angelplatz gewechselt insgesammt 3mal aber keine Bisse um 20 Uhr haben wir es aufgegeben,kalter No-Wind 5-6 und ab nach Haus.Walter konnte es auch nicht fassen,das wir mal ohne Fisch nach Haus fahren;+ Der nächste Termin ist fürs Wochenende geplant|supergri Greetz Acki


----------



## Acki (26. April 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

@ Markus ja es giebt in der Nordsee noch genug Aale,aber es muss erst wärmer werden dann läuft der Aal wieder Wassertemperatur gestern 11° Greetz Acki:m


----------



## Sea Hawk (26. April 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

@Sea Hawk -- Du wohnst quasi um die Hausecke. Lünen liegt bei DO. 
Wann willste denn hoch zu Acki?[/QUOTE]

Grüß Dich Leuchtturm #h ,
wenn möglich schon nächstes Wochenende - vorrausgesetzt Acki gibt O.K. #6 
und fährt natürlich dann auch raus und der Fisch beißt ein bisschen. Brauche aber unbedingt noch Info |kopfkrat  wo ich eine Gastkarte oder Angelerlaubnis bekomme um dort auch angeln zu dürfen. Würde dann gerne das nächste Wochenende bleiben (Samstag/Sonntag). Boot bringe ich selber mit.
Deswegen noch mal die Frage an Acki (wenn Du es nicht weißt wer dann :q )
Wo bekomme ich so eine Erlaubnis oder brauche ich keine;+
Im vorraus schon mal vielen Dank für die Info

MFG #h 
Sea Hawk


----------



## Acki (27. April 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin Sea Hawk für die See brauchste keine  Erlaubnis  und fürs Binnengewässer gibts die bei der Kurverwaltung,schick dir noch ne PN mit Angaben und Tel.Komm grad vom Kanal 3 Aale alle um 60cm auf Wattwurm#6 Greetz Acki


----------



## JanS (27. April 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

acki würd gern ma mitfahren meld dich doch ma würd mich freuen

jan


----------



## Acki (27. April 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

|bla: Hallo JanS schick mir mal ne Pn mit Tel dann kann ich dir einen Termin oder mehrere sagen |kopfkrat #6 Greetz Acki


----------



## Sea Hawk (27. April 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Hallo Acki,

da hast Du ja die ersten schönen Aale schon einfahren können #6 .Was meinst Du wann es los geht mit den erfolgreichen Aale pöddern? Schätze mal das  von der Wassertemperatur mal abgesehen auch noch die Tide eine wichtige Rolle spielt - oder?
Wetter ist zur Zeit bei uns ziemlich zum  |uhoh:  - kalt und immer wieder heftige Schauer.Der Wassertemperatur & und den Aal zu liebe   hoffe ich das Ihr im Norden besseres Wetter habt.
Bin schon ganz gespannt ob bald was geht mit Aale pöddern.

MFG #h 
Sea Hawk


----------



## HoHo (27. April 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin Acki,

der Aal will wohl noch nicht richtig laufen. Habe ich mich verlesen oder pödderst Du bei 3,40mtr Tiefe? Ich mach das vom Ufer aus, geht auch ganz gut. Was nimmst Du denn an Euronen für so´ne Tagestour? 
Habe im letzten Jahr an der oberen Ems ganz gut gefangen, allerdings auch viele kleine Aale, aber das ist das tolle am pöddern, die können weiterschleichen.
Bis dahin und Gruss aus der Nachbarstadt Emden,

HoHo


----------



## Acki (28. April 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin#h Waren heute nochmal im Kanal angeln von 20,30Uhr bis 24°°

in der ersten Stunde tat sich nichts #c dann konnte Walter einen Brataal fangen.Erst um 22,30 kamen dann einige Hammerbisse die wir aber nicht verwerten konnten,schade eigentlichaber es wurde besser die Bisse häuften sich und wir konnten noch 3 Brataale fangen alle über 40cm.Am Freitag gehts erst mal wieder Wattis graben,und dann am Sonntag wieder auf die Nordsee#6 
Ps:Für Tagestouren mit dem Boot nehmen wir eine Unkostenpauschale von 10€

@HoHo ja mit der Wassertiefe liegste fast richtig,bei ablaufendem Wasser fangen wir bei ca 3.3m an bis zu einer Tiefe von 1.4m dann wird wieder ins tiefe Wasser gewechselt und das geht so weiter bis zur Ebbe#6 

@ Sea Hawk melde mich noch wegen Angeltermin,schätze das wird mitte Mai dann sind die Fänge besser#6 Greetz Acki


----------



## Sea Hawk (28. April 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

@ Sea Hawk melde mich noch wegen Angeltermin,schätze das wird mitte Mai dann sind die Fänge besser#6 Greetz Acki[/QUOTE]

Hallo Acki - wäre Klasse.

P.S. habe noch ernsthafte gedanken wie ich meinen Pödderstock zusammen
stellen soll (bambusstöcke nimmst Du) aber wie macht Ihr das mit der länge
wenn Ihr zwischen 1,5m bis fast 4m pöddert(Steckruteneffekt) #c ??
Vielleicht mal so´n Tipp parrat #t ??

Bin schon ganz gespannt
Bis bald #h 
Sea Hawk


----------



## Acki (29. April 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

#h Moin so waren heute Morgen wieder raus ,schiet Wetter Regen aber um 10°°wars dann trocken.Wattis gegraben und dann ab zur Angelstelle .

nach 3 Stunden hatte ich 10 Platte ,Wetter wurde besser aaaah Sonne:g und das Gummizeug konnte aus (Wathose Regenjacke)die Anbisse wurden weniger aber Walter konnte noch einen Aal von ca 750gr.fangen.:q Um13°° gings dann nach Haus . Sonntag ist eine Ganztagstour geplant laut Wetterbericht bis 27°#6 

@ Sea Hawk Bambusstöcke giebts in jedem Baumarkt in der Länge von 2.5m-3m keine Knüppel!!!! Ein Rutenring für die Spitze und eine Haspel aus Messing für die Schnur (Maurerschnur) oder ähnl. Wathose oder Watstiefel eine Grabeforke.Blei und Ködernadel 30cm hab ich da.Proviant nicht vergessen Seeluft macht hungrig!#6Petri Acki


----------



## Sea Hawk (29. April 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Besten Dank Acki #6 ,

aber bitte nicht lachen wenn ich mit meinen ganzen Zeugs zum pöddern bei Dir anrücke :q . Theorie schon ganz gut bei mir aber die Praxis |uhoh: .
Ab nächstes Wochenende oder danach das Wochenende läßt die Arbeit mich ein wenig in Ruhe#v und es könnte losgehen#:

Sag bescheid

MFG |bla: 
Sea Hawk


----------



## leuchtturm (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin Acki, 

heute wolltest Du ja mal den ganzen Tag raus. ...und wie isses gelaufen?
Ich warte ebenso wie sea Hawk auf den Start Schuss.


----------



## Acki (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

|wavey: Moin werde heute Nacht übers Wochenend berichten#6 Greetz Acki


----------



## Acki (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

|wavey: Moin so am Sonntag sind wir am Morgen um 6.30 Los,waren dann um 7.45 Uhr am Angelplatz.Anker raus Wattis aufgereiht Wurfruten fertig gemacht und Los gings ,nach ca 10 Min der erste Biss auf Pödder nach kurzem hin und her lag der erste Aal im Boot ca 600gr#6 .Walter fing die erste Platte dann bei mir Biss auf der Wurfrute Babyplatte naja und so ging das im 10 min takt weiter.Am Mittag hatten wir dann 14 Platte 1Aal und 3 Stinte soweit ein gelungener Angelvormittag.

 Mit auflaufendem Wasser tat sich über 2Std.nichts#c  ,und wir beschlossen nach Haus zu fahren bei strahlendem Sonnenschein 23° kein Wind einfach herrlich:g 

Am Abend wollten wirs nochmal im Kanal versuchen,aber auch hier lief es nicht,#d und nach 3,5 Stunden gings ab nach Haus entgültig!!! Trotzdem wars ein schöner 1Mai .


Heute Abend waren wir nochmal am Kanal und konnten 3 Aale fangen alle um die 60 cm so das wars denn Greetz Acki#6


----------



## Sea Hawk (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Hallo Acki,

immerhin hat sich ja doch noch was getan.Schätze mal das unbeständige Wetter hat damit was zu tun|kopfkrat wenn die nicht so richtig wollen  . Da kann man nur hoffen das es mit dem Wetter besser wird und der Aal und die Platten mal 
so langsam in guter beißlaune geraten |bla:.Am nächsten Wochenende ( |krach: habe ich mir sagen lassen)wird es so richtig losgehen |znaika: .
Wie sieht es denn sonst so aus /am Kanal oder beim pöddern in der Nordsee mit Aal?

Bis dann #h 
Sea Hawk


----------



## Acki (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin das Wetter der letzten Tage war nicht grad Aalfreundlich der starke Wind machte uns einen dicken Strich durch die Rechnung.:r 

Am Vatertag sind wir dann mal fremdgegangen (ins Forellenpuff) ist ja eigentlich nicht mein Ding aber hab mich überreden lassen#d Morgens um 5,30Uhr sind wir Martin Andi Jörg und ich dann nach Etzel-Friedeburg gefahren.Um 6.30 waren wir vor Ort und konnten dann gleich loslegen,bis 11Uhr konnten wir je 2Forellen fangen.Jörg und ich beschlossen um 15Uhr den Heimweg anzutreten,Martin und Andi blieben noch bis 17Uhr und haben noch 3 Forellen gefangen.Der Tag war gelaufen 35 Euro für 2 Ruten und 8 Euro fürs Spanferkelessen Fazit:Nie wieder|gr: 

Sea Hawk ich hoffe das du am Wochenend besseres Wetter mitbringst:q und mir das nötige Wissen übers Forellenangeln beibringst#6 Greetz Acki


----------



## Sea Hawk (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Grüß Dich Acki,
hoffentlich waren es wenigstens ein paar schöne Forellen#a.
Stolzer Kurs den Ihr bezahlt habt |uhoh: . Will hoffen das kommendes Wochenende 
bestes pödder /Aal-Schollenwetter ist :q . Bin schon ganz heiß.
Übrigens Acki - wird es mir ein vergnügen sein Dir den ein oder anderen
Tip zum erfolgreicheren Forellenangeln zu zeigen.
Wetter bei uns sehr unbeständig und kalt - nix für Aal #d .
Ab Mittwoch soll es besser|znaika: werden und bis Samstag werden wir Traumwetter haben :q 
Glaube zwar nicht das Euch die Fische bei dem Wetter ins Boot springen #d 
aber wünschen tue ich es Euch.
Gib mal was zum lesen was ab geht bei Euch  
P.S. melde mich Donnerstag abend noch einmal bei Dir#x.

Bis dann:m
Sea Hawk


----------



## Acki (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

#h Moin hallo Sea hawk hatte am Wochenend leider keine Zeit zum Angeln,ausserdem Sauwetter und Windstärke 5-6 das muss ich mir nicht antun.War heute mal mit der Spinnrute los aber da tat sich auch nicht viel,ein Minnihecht und 2 Barsche.#c 

Ich hoffe der Wetterbericht fürs Wochenend hält was er verspricht:g dann wirds auch mit den Aalen klappen:q Greetz Acki


----------



## osteangler (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

moin,
wir werden am samstag mal den ersten pödder-versuch in der ostemündung starten,
bericht wird folgen!
mfg oa


----------



## Acki (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin @ Osteangler na denn viel Glück und das richtige Wetter#h #6 
Bei mir erst mal Zwangspause wegen Motorschaden(Powerpack durchgeschmort):r Lieferzeit bis 5 Tage:c aber freue mich schon auf deinen Bericht:q Greetz Acki


----------



## Acki (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

#h Moin waren gestern nochmal raus haben Wattis fürs Wochenend gegraben und 2Stunden bei auflaufendem Wasser geangelt.Walter 2 Platte auf Pödder und ich 1Platte 1Aal.

Gestern Abend waren wir noch am Verbindungskanal von 20°°-24°° 10 Angler viele Anbisse aber nur 1 Aal#d 

Wünsche euch allen ein schönes Pfingstwochenende und dicke Fische:q Greetz Acki


----------



## Acki (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

|wavey: Moin pünktlich um 4Uhr morgens war Sea Hawk bei mir wir fuhren dann nach Greetsiel wo wir sein Boot ins Wasser brachten.Um 5.30 kam Walter dann auch zum Steg ,nach der Begrüßung |bla: fuhren wir zur Schleuse,und hier konnte man schon merken das der Wind heftiger wurde 4-5 N es wurde Saukalt.



Am Angelplatz angekommen Anker raus und es ging los mit der schaukelei|uhoh: nichts für Leute die leicht Seekrank werden:v 

Sea Hawk konnte dann im Ebbstrom 2 Platte auf der Grundrute fangen und ich 1 Platte und 1 Aal auf Pödder das wars dann.Der Wind wurde immer heftiger und mit der Flut wurden die Wellen stetig höher so das wir die Angeltour abbrachen|gr: Greetz Acki (Teil 2 kommt Morgen)#h


----------



## Sea Hawk (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin moin :m , 
war das ganze Wochenende nach den motto angeln,essen,schlafen für 3 Tage oben in Greetsiel mit meinen kleinen Bötchen um Acki & Co zu besuchen und um natürlich Aal und Platten zu pöddern oder mit der Wurfrute zu fangen |rolleyes . Um es vorweg zu nehmen Acki erwies sich als sehr guter Angelführer und Gastgeber der sich auf der See in der Ecke mehr als gut auskennt #6 .
Vom Wetter auf der See mal abgesehen war es ein tolles Wochenende |rolleyes .
Samstag früh 5:30 Uhr ging es los und wie Acki schon geschrieben hat war es 
Aal und Plattenmäßig bescheiden gewesen dafür aber ziemlich windig und kalt so das ich froh war Klamottenmäßig genug angezogen zu haben. Acki unterwies mich in Sachen pöddern sehr informativ und sein Kumpel Werner gab natürlich auch sein Senf dazu, das es nun mal nicht so einfach ist wie es sich alles immer anhört.Kurz gesagt ich glaube es Ihnen werde aber bestimmt mal zu der richtigen Zeit da sein und mein können unter beweis stellen können #6 . Von hier aus beste Grüße an Werner (der jetzt bestimmt schon wieder am Kanal auf Aal aus ist).Leider war die nächsten Tage eine rausfahrt (Sonntag,Montag) nicht zu denken weil der Wind es nicht zulies :v  und wir 
begnügten uns mit Aal angeln am Kanal.Leider hatte Acki abends Arbeitsmäßig
,im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, "Full Hause" und mußte malochen so das Acki abend nicht zum Aalangeln am Kanal mitkommen konnte. Aber Werner heiß aufs angeln wie ich trafen uns um 21 Uhr und los ging es mit 2 Booten, Wurfruten und Würmer zum Aalangeln vom Boot aus auf dem Kanal.Boot verankern und Ruten klar gemacht und dann ging es los bei strömenden Regen und Wind der sich zum Glück(aber auch nur der Wind) sich in Grenzen hielt.
Ab 22:00 Uhr gab es die ersten bisse am meinen Steil aufgericheten Ruten die kurz aber gewaltig waren. Kurz gesagt volles pfund reingehauen /nix mehr |kopfkrat .Keine Chance bekommen zum anschlagen #t . 5 mal habe ich  mir das Schauspiel angeschaut und dann meine Taktik geändert. Kleinere Haken draufgemacht(8er) leichte hängeschnur gelassen und dann beim kleinsten zupfer Rute in der Hand genommen und Schnur zwischen Zeigefinger und Daumen genommen und gefühlt was der Fisch mit dem Wurm macht - er nahm etwas Schnur und ich Schlug an  - hängt  - ein geiles Gefühl und so bekamm
ich die meisten Bisse die ich hatte und bis 3 Uhr nachts zählte ich 11 Aale wovon 1 wieder weiter andere Angler ärgern #6  darf und 10 schöne alle über 40cm wobei der größte knapp 350g hatte. Sonntag abend ging es wieder los mit Boot und Werner. Kurz nach 21 Uhr Boot verankert ,selbe Stelle, und los ging die jagt auf Aal. Sternenklarer Himmel kein Regen wenig Wind - gut für das Wohlbefinden des Anglers aber nicht so doll für Aal (besser bedeckter Himmel,meine Erfahrung)|znaika:. Bis 23:20 Uhr kein Biss und weil Werner am vortag auf seinen Grundruten/Wurfruten verdammt viele Fehlbisse hatte und kaum was bekommen konnte änderte auch er seine Taktik in Form von Ruten mit Pose=besser Bisserkennung, kaum Wiederstand für den Aal = Eimer voll mit Aalen|bla:.Dachte er zumindest, glaube ich.Es war sehr schön anzusehen wie die Posen mit Knicklicht um Werner sein Boot umher taumelten #h .Wie geschrieben bis 23:20 Uhr nicht mal einen Zupfer und mein Gedanke mit dem Sternenklaren Himmel bestätigte sich - aber ich habe mit den gierigen Aalen nicht gerechnet 
und auf einmal ging es los Bisse fast im  5min - Takt. Auf Pose (mit Kopfrute), hatte nix anderes dabei - Hammerbiss kurz links angetäuscht und rechts ging er ab mit Tauwurm und Haken, Schlucken lassen und anschlagen dachte ich und ... verschlagen. Gibts doch nicht.2 mal danach noch mal das selbe Spiel und dann haben die Aale merklich gieriger genommen und sowie auf Pose 4 schöne Aale zwieschen 40 - 50cm und mit der Grundrute konnte ich bis 3Uhr Nachts noch 8 Aale minus zwei kleinere die noch weiter Schwimmer in meinen Eimer für sehr gut beurteilen wovon 4 locker über ein ein halbes Pfund waren und der Schwerste 600g.auf die Waage brachte.12 Schöne Aale waren für diese Nacht drinne. Werner hatte auch zugeschlagen aber nach Redaktionsschluß war noch nicht klar wie viele Werner bekommen hatte.
Anbei noch ein paar Bilder von den Aalen.
Ich möchte mich von hier aus besonders bei Acki bedanken der mit seiner Gastfreundschaft dieses schöne Wochenende für mich erst ermöglicht hat. Gruß auch an Werner der so verrückt aufs angeln wie kein zweiter.

Bis dann :m 
Sea Hawk


----------



## osteangler (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

moin moin
leider wird`s nix mit dem pödderbericht vom woe. wind war einfach zu heftig.aber das nächste wochenende kommt bestimmt!
mfg oa.


----------



## Acki (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

#h Moin Moin auch bei uns war das Wetter am Wochenend mehr als schlecht deshalb läuft der Aal in der Nordsee noch nicht so gut.#c 

Aber im Kanal konnten die Angler gute Fänge verzeichnen!#6 Sea Hawk konnte an die 30 Stück fangen|supergri 

Hoffentlich steigen die Temperaturen bald dann gehts wieder los |wavey: Greetz Acki


----------



## Acki (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin @Alle :m Hier mal ein Hinweis für Küstenangler der Nordsee!!!

(1) In den Küstengewässern ist der Fisch- und Krebsfang frei.

(2) Küstengewässer sind die Küstengewässer im Sinne des Wasserrechts.

(3) Die in der Anlage l zu diesem Gesetz aufgeführten Gewässer gelten im Sinne dieses Gesetzes ebenfalls als Küstengewässer. Soweit an ihnen nach dem bisherigen Recht ein Fischereirecht besteht, bleibt der Berechtigte im bisherigen Umfang zur Fischerei befugt. Gegen Beeinträchtigungen seines Rechts stehen ihm die Rechte aus § 1004 des Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuches zu.

Gestern im kanal 11Aale von 43-68cm und ein Zander 59cm alle gefangen auf Wattwurm#6 Greetz Acki


----------



## peschg (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

@ Acki:m 

Super Berichte,ich habe noch 2 Fragen.

1. Was ist günstieger,auf oder ablaufendes Wasser?
2. Was für ein Material benutzt Du für den Pödder? Wollfaden oderZwirn oder
    was  sonst?


Vielen Dank
mfg
Peter


----------



## Acki (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

|wavey: Moin @pschg bei ablaufendem Wasser (Ebbe)haben wir immer die meisten Aale gefangen,bei auflaufendem Wasser(Flut)haben wir dann mehr Platte und weniger Aale.#c #a 

Wichtig ist es das mann die richtige Strömungskannte findet,das ist bei Nipptiede (weniger Strömungsdruck)entscheident für den Fangerfolg,bei Springtiede (höherer Strömungsdruck)beißen die Fische einfach besser und halten besser am Pödder fest. 

Das Garn zum Pöddern bekommt man in der Seilerei oder bei uns an der Küste im Laden für Fischereibedarf. Ich nehme immer 3 schäftiges Takelgarn, giebts in 1000m Spulen.

Ca 1,20 m abschneiden und dann die 3 schäfte auseinanderdrehen.|uhoh: Viel Spass dabei ist nicht so einfach:q Greetz Acki


----------



## peschg (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin,@ Acki#h 

Vielen Dank für die super Tipps:m 
Ich habe das letzte Mal vor ca.15 Jahren gepöddert und muß
mich da erst mal wieder reinfummeln. 

mfg
Peter


----------



## Sea Hawk (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin Acki#g,

geht es schon etwas besser mit dem  pöddern an der Nordsee?
Würde am liebsten diese Woche nocheinmal zum angeln vorbeischauen#:,
aber die Arbeit lässt mich Freitag und Samstag nicht in Ruhe  #d  .
Laß mal was hören was bei Euch zu´r Zeit los ist und Grüß Werner mal
von mir #h . Vielleicht wird es nächstes Wochenende was |rolleyes 

Bis dann :m 
Sea Hawk


----------



## Acki (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

#h Moin Moin Kommen grad wieder ,heut war ein toller Tag haben mit 3 Leuten ca70 Aale und ca 40 schollen gefangen:q bin jetzt zu müde Morgen werd ich mehr schreiben |kopfkrat Greetz Acki


----------



## osteangler (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

@ acki 
moin, direkt vom boot an den rechner ? oder hast du n laptop an bord  guter fang,
ich werd das pöddern erstmal zurückschieben da die schnabelhechte in cux sind.
mfg oa.


----------



## Acki (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin Moin so es geht weiter! Gestern war ein toller Angeltag 28° kein Wind See spiegelglatt bis 22,30 haben wirs dann ausgehalten.:g 

Mit ablaufendem Wasser konnten wir Günter Walter und ich 14 Aale davon 5 um die 600gr.fangen ein paar Platte kamen noch hinzu.Mit der Flut gings dann richtig los Hammerbisse Schlag auf Schlag#6 viele der Bisse konnten wir leider nicht verwerten,aber die Fische waren in Beißlaune so das sich die Eimer Füllten:q achja Wassertemperatur lag bei 16°

@osteangler nein Laptop habe ich nicht an Bord:c ist auch besser hab ja auch Familie,und nach dem angeln ist erstmal Essen angesagt Dank meiner Frau :l auch wenns mitten in der Nacht ist|kopfkrat 

@ Sea Hawk hoffentlich klappt es am nächsten WE freu mich schon darauf wenn Du auch mal Stress beim angeln hast#h 

Morgen Um 4,30 Uhr geht es wieder los #v Greetz Acki


----------



## Acki (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

#h Moin Moin So heute Morgen hatten wir wieder ein super Wetter um 8Uhr schon 22°:g 3Std. bei ablaufendem Wasser geangelt.

Günter konnte 12Aalezwischen 40 und 70 cm und 2Platte fangen.#6 

Walter legte mit 6Aalen und 4Platten nach#6 und ich hatte am Ende 8Aale und 15 Platte|kopfkrat #6 

Morge n um 4°°Uhr gehts weiter schönes Wochenend und Petri wünscht Acki:m


----------



## Lotte (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

moin-moin acki,

so, melde mich auch mal wieder zu worte!!! es scheint ja langsam richtig loszugehen mit den tierchen!!!

wie sieht es den krebstechnisch aus dieses jahr??? ist ne menge unterwegs???

ich werde erst nach meinem langelandurlaub auf die nordsee gehen!!! ist leider nicht anders zu machen!!!!


----------



## H.Christians (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Ja das sieht schon richtig interessant aus was Acki und Walter da machen.
Werde mich am Sontag selber mal davon überzeugen, was da so abgeht, werde dann mit den beiden mal rausfahren.
Habe selber vor zig Jahren schon mal in der Ems gepöddert, mal gucken ob ich das noch hinbekomme.
    |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri #h #h #h #h


----------



## Sea Hawk (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin zusammen #h ,

Ihr habt ja gut zugeschlagen. Kann es kaum erwarten vorbeizukommen#:.
Schöne große Platten habt Ihr bekommen #6 .Wenn es nächste Woche was werden sollte bei mir hoffe ich daß das Wetter und die Fische mitspielen.
Sage dann aber noch früh genug bescheid. Wünsche Euch noch gutes Fangwetter.


@ Acki  ... das wäre doch mal was: Stress beim angeln## - würde ich mir gerne mal gönnen :q  .

Bis dann :m
Sea Hawk


----------



## Acki (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

#h Moin @ Lotte mit den Krebsen geht das noch ,werden aber langsam mehr wenn das Wasser wärmer wird. Dann wünsch ich Dir viel spass im Urlaub :g und dicke Fische!!#: 

@Holger dann wollen wier mal sehn ob Du Seetauglich;+:v  bist bis nachher 

@ Sea Hawk wenn Du zu uns kommst bring gutes Wetter mit#6 

Gestern wars nicht so gut|kopfkrat , haben nur 15 Aale und 12 Platte gefangen#6 |gutenach |schlaf: |pfisch: um 4°° gehts wieder los! Greetz Acki


----------



## H.Christians (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

@Acki Das mit der Seetauglichkeit wäre ja dann wohl geklärt. #h #h 

Schade, daß es heute so besch....   gelaufen ist, hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht.
#6 #6 

Nächstes Mal fallen mir die Aale nicht wieder ab. #q #q #q 

Werde auf jeden Fall noch öfters mitgehen, irgendwann werde ich dann den ultimativen Toptag miterleben.
|wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: 

Bis dann 

Holger

Ps. Morgen müßen dafür die Aale im Emder Hafen dran glauben.


----------



## Acki (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

#h Moin Moin ja am Sonntag wollten wir Martin Holger Walter Günter und ich einen Großangriff auf die Aale starten|kopfkrat aber an diesem Tag war uns der Erfolg vergönnt.:r 
Es gab nur einige Anbisse und am Ende des Angeltages war Günter mit 4 Aalen und 5 Platten der Tagessieger |supergri |supergri vor Walter und Holger mit 1nem Aal und 4 Platten.
Martin Und ich mußten uns mit dem 3.Platz ohne Fisch begnügen#c 

Es war trotzdem ein schöner Angeltag,wo wir unseren Spass hatten!:m 

Holger und Martin sind nach dieser Tour Seetauglich und dürfen wieder mit!!!|supergri |supergri |supergri :m Greetz Acki


----------



## Acki (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

#h Moin so heute spielte das Wetter wieder mit#6 und die Aale auch.

Walter hatte nach 3 Stunden 11 Platte und 3 Aale ,und ich hatte 5 Platte und 4 Aale der schwerste wog fast 2 Pfund:m


----------



## John Doe12 (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

@Acki

Dann geht es ja langsam wieder los,im Kanal bzw. Hafen fängt man auch wieder,konnte mit Holger in drei Tagen ca. 16 Aale fangen,zwar keine Riesen aber doch ein paar schöner zum Räuchern.
Mal sehen ob wir demnächst mal wieder mitgehen,im Moment ist es mir ein wenig zu windig und unbeständig,da sitze ich lieber unter meinem Schirm mit festem Boden unter den Füßen:q ,aber nächste Woche soll es ja wieder besser werden.

Bis denne
Martin


----------



## Acki (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin am freitag waren wir nochmal raus,bis 15,45 gutes Wetter und ein paar Aale.#6 
Aber dann kam es knüppeldick Regen Sturm Hagel und ein heftiges Gewitter:r 
auch diese Woche wird das Wetter nicht besser|kopfkrat warten wirs mal ab. Bis denne Acki


----------



## Sea Hawk (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin Acki#g,

wie sieht es diese Woche mit den Wetter für das Wochenende aus |kopfkrat ??
Wenn das Wetter es zulässt und Du Zeit hast würde ich übers Wochenende
gerne vorbeikommen und Dir gerne mal zeigen wie man pöddert#::q:q . Spaß beiseite. Wie sieht es zur Zeit aus mit Aal und Platte?
Nochmal danke für Deinen Anruf und den Tip mit dem Plattfisch Event.

Bis dann :m 
Sea Hawk


----------



## Acki (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin|bla:  Sea Hawk das Wetter fürs WE wird nicht gut 14-15° NW4-5 am Sa+So das hatt nichts#q sollten mal abwarten wie es nächste Woche wird!!Greetz Acki


----------



## Acki (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

|wavey: Moin so komme grad von unserer Pöddertour wieder.

Da sich das Wetter am Nachmittag gebessert hatt sind wir mit 3 Booten um 15°°Uhr rausgefahren,und es lief gut!!!Günter hatte 14 Aale und 5 Platte .Walter und Jörg hatten 3 Aale und 4 Platte.Bei mir waren es 13 Platte und 5 Aale davon einer 1020 gr. 

Wir fingen auch viele kleine Aale so 20-30 cm die haben wir dann im Kanal schwimmen lassen.

Ein toller Sonnenuntergang rundete den Tag ab,Pics von den Fischen werd ich Morgen einstellen...Greetz Acki:m


----------



## Sea Hawk (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Hallo zusammen,

da habt Ihr ja `nen tollen Angeltag erwischt.Glückwunsch zu den 
Fischen und dem Wetter#6.
@Acki  :Schade mit dem schlechten Wetter kommendes Wochenende :c .
Hätte alles Prima Zeitmässig geklappt. Aber danke für die Info.
Hoffentlich wird es nächstes Wochenende was. Bin schon ganz ungeduldig
und will unbedingt mal wieder dabei sein und ein paar schöne Aale und Platten
bei Euch fangen  .

Bis dann :m 
Sea Hawk


----------



## Acki (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

#h Moin so hier kommen dei Pics!!:m 

Habe da eine seltsame Aufnahme gemacht.... schaumwunder auf dem Wattenmeer|kopfkrat schade das ich die Pics nicht größer reinstellen kann:c 

bis denne Acki#6


----------



## Sea Hawk (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Hallo,

seltsam, seltsam |kopfkrat . Da haben die Fische im Wattenmeer wohl `ne
Schaumparty gefeiert|jump:. Würde mich mal Interessieren wie soetwas
zustande kommt (verschiedene Windrichtungen / Tide vielleicht) ;+ .
Hauptsache nix ernstzunehmendes  .
Vielleicht hat einer mehr Info darüber.

Bis dann :m 
Sea Hawk


----------



## Acki (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*



|wavey: Moin dashab ich in 30 Angeljahren noch nicht gesehen,einSchaumteppich 900m lang und 50m breit. |kopfkrat Vieleicht hatt iener von euch einen Tipp???#6 bis denne Acki


----------



## Acki (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*


----------



## goeddoek (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin Acki  |wavey: 

Wann geht's denn mal wieder los? Kann man sich da anschliessen?
Würde gerne mal wieder in der Heimat angeln !!! Seitdem ich in OL wohne und arbeite komme ich eigentlich nur noch im Urlaub dazu.Das MUSS geändert werden  :q


----------



## Acki (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

|wavey: Moin @goeddoek jo kannst gerne mal mitfahren ab Montag gehts wieder los,hoffe das es langsam mal wärmer wird.

Melde dich mal Pn#6 Greetz Acki


----------



## jottweebee (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

*Das Geheimnis des Pödderns.*



Gestern hatte ich Gelegenheit, es kennen zu lernen. Akki nahm mich zu einer Ausfahrt mit. Als ich um 07.oo Uhr in Greetsiel ankam, hatte er schon alles vorbereitet.

Leinen los und ab ging’s mit 10 km/h zur Schleuse. Nach dem Schleusengang zeigte das mit allen Sicherheitserfordernissen ausgerüstete Boot, was es mit dem 60-PS-Motor leisten kann. Mit über 40 km/h war die erste Angelstelle schnell erreicht.

Wattwürmer mit einer Nadel auf eine Schnur ziehen, Bambusstock, dickes Blei, Schnur mit den Würmern anhängen, ab auf den Grund und auf den ersten Biss warten.

Aber Pöddern ist auch nur Angeln! Die Fische wollten nicht.

Nach einem Standortwechsel kamen die ersten Platten an Bord und an meinem Stock biss der erste Aal, den ich aber nicht ins Boot bekam. Anfänger!!

Als bei Ebbe eine Sandbank sichtbar war, wurde sie angefahren und wir verließen zum Wattwurmgraben das Boot. Keine viertel Stunde und der Eimer war mit Wattwürmern gefüllt. Unvorstellbar!

Danach weiter pöddern. Weitere Fische konnten gefangen werden. Insgesamt war Akki mit der schwachen Strömung nicht zufrieden, denn bei starker Strömung sollen die Fische heftiger beißen und den Köder nicht so schnell wieder loslassen.

Man kann nicht alles haben.

Wir hatten kaum Wind, viel Sonne und am Ende 6 Platte und zwei sehr gute Aale.



Was ist nun das Geheimnis?       Es gibt kaum Schneidertage!



Danke, Akki, für diesen herrlichen Angeltag.


----------



## Acki (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gestern war ich alleine raus und konnte im Ebbstrom 7 Aale fangen 2 davon über ein Pfund
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Greetz Acki


----------



## Acki (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

|wavey: Moin am Samstag war Sea Hawk pünktlich um 8 Uhr in Greetsiel,nach der Begrüßung trafen auch Walter und Günter ein .Bei Temperaturen ca 22° fuhren wir dann los.Mittags hatten wir einige Aale und Schollen gefangen aber die Hitze machte nicht nur uns zuschaffen sondern auch den Fischen #d der Erfolg blieb aus.#c 

Am Sonntag war es dann genauso viele Anbisse die wir nicht verwerten konnten,am Ende des Angeltages ein paar Platte und 5 Aale #6 

Pic 1 Sea Hawk in Action:g 
Pic 2 Schleuse Leysiel von der Seeseite

Wegen der großen Hitze werden Walter und ich heut Abend um 23Uhr zum Pöddern fahren über Nacht ist es etwas kühler!!! bis denne Acki


----------



## Lotte (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

moin-moin,

bin wieder zurück!!! haben toll in der ostsee gefangen!!!! werde mich wenn das wetter mal vernünftig mitspielt und ich frei habe bei dir melden acki!!!!


----------



## Acki (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

|wavey: Moin komme grad wieder war ne tolle Nacht auf See,spiegelglatt kein Wind :g bis heute Morgen 5.30 Uhr da wurde es ungemütlich|uhoh: 

8 Platte und 4 Aale gehen auf mein Konto 
12 Platte und 0 Aale auf Walters:q 

@ Lotte toll das es so gut gelaufen ist|schild-g meld dich mal !!!Gruß Acki


----------



## addy123 (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Hallöchen! Irgendwie kommt bei mir der Neid auf. In welchen Anglerparadies lebt Ihr denn?

War jetzt in meinem Heimatrevier-Rhein 7x mal auf Aal, Erfolg 6 Stück#q .
Das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Sch*** auf die 500km Anfahrweg. Wenn mich nur einer bei einem evtl. Wochenendtripp mit aufs Boot nehmen könnte. Schlafen kann ich in meinem Kombi auf einer Luma. Vorallem die schönen Platten. Die sind so selten im Rhein (grins)!?
Wenn da im Juli irgend etwas ginge? Würde mich über ein evtl. Angebot eines Profi freuen. Etliche Tipps konnte ich hier schon entnehmen. Ein Pötterstock sollte nicht das Problem sein. Nach solcher Schnur zum Pöttern müßte ich mich noch umschauen.
Ich danke schon mal, hier bekommt doch immer geholfen. Schließlich sind wir Angler!


----------



## Acki (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

|wavey: Moin @addy 123 hallo wir habe zwar tolle Angelgewässer aber es giebt auch bei uns Schneidertage,auch wenn ich mit meinen Angelkollegen beim Pöddern immer einige Aale und Platten überlisten konnte!!Wenn Du die Anfahrt von 500Km nicht scheust darfste gerne mal mitfahren Pn mit Tel: rufe dann zurück 

So war heute Abend mit Walter nochmal raus mit auflaufendem Wasser konnte ich 7 Platte und 2Aale fangen:m Gruß Acki


----------



## Acki (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Hilfe irgentwie wird das alles zu grooooß #q 

kann da jemand von den Boardis helfen?????Gruß Acki|uhoh:


----------



## addy123 (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Hallo Acki!

Danke für die angebotene Hilfe! Würde moch riesig freuen, wenn das klappen tät. Eine PN mit Telnr. und E-Mail-Adresse folgt.
Addy


----------



## jottweebee (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

*Algenschaum*
Heute war ein Bericht in der OZ, dass der Algenschaum in diesem Jahr besonders viel war.
Es soll sich dabei um die Blüte der Schaum-Alge handeln. Sie soll ungefährlich sein, aber nach Schwefel stinken.
Obwohl die Nährstoffe der Algen, wie Einleitungen der Landwirtschaft und Abgase, zurückgegangen sind, haben sich die Algen stärker vermehrt.
Wollen wir es mal glauben!!!
Akki, wenn Du das nächstes Mal ein Schaumbad in der Nordsee nehmen willst, muss Du wohl Duschdas oder Ähnliches mitnehmen, denn der Schaumteppich soll sich mittlerweile aufgelöst haben.


----------



## Acki (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

|wavey: Moin @ jottweebee jo mit dem Schaumbad wirds nichts mehr, Sonnencreme ist jetzt angesagt!!:g  Werde gleich mit Jörg und Walter wieder rausfahren,Bericht folgt um 1°°Uhr wie? #d mitten in der Nacht .....jo geht nicht anders sind halt Angler:m Gruß Acki


----------



## Sea Hawk (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin zusammen,

war ein tolles Wochenende dort oben bei Acki und Co.
Was mich besonders gefreut hat war das mann sich mit den Leuten dort oben prima Unterhalten kann und Sie viele Hilfreiche Tipps geben wie und wo mann zur Zeit am besten fangen kann |bla: .
Besonders das Wetter meinte es gut mit uns :g .
Habe mir nen schönen Sonnenbrand an beiden Ohren eingefangen   .
Aber...... ich habe meinen ersten Aal mit´n pödder gefangen :q  ... schön.
(Ich muß noch ein bisschen üben - einige Anbisse gehabt aber Anfängermäßig
versiebt :c . Aber auf der Wurfrute konnte ich noch einige Platten bekommen. Wenn nur nicht immer diese verd... Krabben alles wegfressen würden |gr: 
Abends am Kanal konnte ich immerhin noch in 2 Nächten 4 schöne aale auf Wattwurm fangen.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn - Muß noch viel üben um Acki und Walter das Wasser reichen zu können  . (Aber die Trainieren ja auch jeden Tag/Nacht)
Freue mich schon auf das nächste mal bei Euch oben sein zu dürfen.
@ Acki  Grüß den Walter mal von mir und danke fürs Wochenende

Bis dann :m 
Sea Hawk


----------



## Acki (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

#h Moin so komme grad wieder.....heute meinte die Sonne es wieder gut mit uns, 29° Windstille beste Angelwetter meinten wir und es lief auch einigermaßen!
Jörg konnte nach einigen Minuten die erste Platte fangen und bis 22.30 hatten wir dann 14 Stück .Die Aale wollten nicht so #d aber einen konnte ich noch überlisten,naja das wird wieder besser 

Sea Hawk danke für die Blumen!!!! Aller Anfang ist schwer:q Gruß Acki


----------



## Sea Hawk (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Grüß Dich Acki #h ,

na immerhin habt Ihr ein paar schöne Platten bekommen.
Sag mal darfst Du nicht mehr angeln   |supergri  |supergri -
oder läuft zur Zeit garnix bei Euch???
Laß doch mal bitte was hören ob es mit den Aal besser läuft.

Bis dann:m
Sea Hawk


----------



## Acki (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

#h Moin Am letzten Donnerstag wollten Jörg und ich zum Makrelenangeln fahren,haben das Boot mit dem Trailer von Greetsiel geholt um es dann in Norddeich wieder zu Wasser zu lassen!

Aber nach ca 200m fing der Motor an zu stottern Kühlwasserproblem:c naja Boot wieder auf den Trailer und ab nach Haus.
Haben dann am Freitag den Motor zerlegt.... Thermostat und Impeller gewechselt und noch nicht in Ordnung,|kopfkrat  ab in die Werkstatt Morgen wird das Problem hoffentlich gelöst sein.

Am Sonntag waren Jörg und ich im Emder Hafen 5 Stunden Würmer baden ....das wars dann auch.Heute Abend im Verbindungskanal in 3 Stunden 2 Anbisse 1Aal aber der schwimmt wieder:m Greetz Acki


----------



## addy123 (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Hallo Acki! 
Ich hoffe Dein Motor läuft bald wieder und es ist nichts schlimmes! 
Kannst Dich ja mal melden.
Gruß Addy


----------



## jottweebee (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Hallo Akki
Hoffe, dass dein Boot bald wieder fit ist.
Jetzt haben aber die Aale wieder eine Chance zu überleben !!!!
Sind die Makrelen in der Nähe von Norddeich schon gesehen worden? Ich will Samstag von Dornumersiel raus.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Acki (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin @jottweebee mit den Makrelenfängen kann ich noch nicht sage wollte es ja selber erst mal testen,nächste Woche weiß ich mehr. Gruß Acki


----------



## Sea Hawk (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Grüß Dich Acki #h 

seh zu das Du Dein Boot wieder flott bekommst :q , damit wir mal wieder
ein bischen Info bekommen was los ist bei Euch  . Hast Du wohl den 
einen Tag recht gehabt das Irgendwas mit der Kühlung nicht stimmt |kopfkrat.Wetter wird schon wieder unbeständiger aber auf Makrelen vom eigenen Boot aus hätte ich auch richtig Bock - mal schauen wann es los geht.
Freu mich schon auf das nächste mal.

Bis dann:m
Sea Hawk


----------



## addy123 (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Hallo Acki!

Habe soeben Deinen Anruf auf meinen Anrufbeantworter gehört! Dieser schaltet Nachrichten automatisch zu mir auf Arbeit weiter.
Schade dass es wieder Nicht geklappt hat. Hinterlasse doch mal Deine Telnr., dann rufe ich gerne zurück.
Bin noch bis 15:20 im AB online, dann erst heute Abend wieder.
Gruß Addy


----------



## Acki (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

#h Moin mit dem Pöddern läuft es im Augenblick nicht so gut, daher war ich Gestern zum Meeräschen fangen.Habe dann am Abend 3 überlistet #6 Gruß Acki
http://img255.*ih.us/img255/4229/achim1907nm.jpg


----------



## Lotte (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

moin-moin,

#6#6#6#6 acki!!! dickes petri!!!

schade das es wettermäßig nicht klappt mit dem makrelenangeln morgen!!! carsten ist ganz enttäuscht. ich halte mir den donnerstag auf jeden fall frei!!! hoffen wir mal auf gutes wetter!!!


----------



## Pickerfan (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

moin
das sollten wir aber umbedingt nachholen.
bis denn Carsten


----------



## Lotte (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*



			
				Pickerfan schrieb:
			
		

> moin
> das sollten wir aber umbedingt nachholen.
> bis denn Carsten



moin-moin,

auf jeden fall!!! melde dich mal, wenn du wieder richtig fit bist, dann machen wir was aus!!!!


----------



## Acki (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

#h Moin Moin @Lotte Wetter bessert sich schlagartig wenn ich das gestern gewust hätte|gr: ja aber am Donnerstag wirds auch gut#6 Zwei meiner Bootskollegen waren am Montag Makrelenangeln und hatten vor Juist und Norderney einen Riesenschwarm 130 Stück konnten Sie fangen#6 Gruß Acki


----------



## goeddoek (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin Acki  #h 

Und wie gut es Donnerstag wird > Thursday
 Weather Partly sunny and nice / High Temperature:26° C RealFeel®:28° C

Winds:ESE at 3 kph Wind Gusts:6 kph Maximum UV:High (6)
Amount of Rain:0.00 cm

Was will man mehr ? Drück Dir die Daumen und Petri Heil !


----------



## Lotte (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

moin-moin,

ich könnte :v!!!!

der sch**ss wetterbericht!!! nicht mal darauf kann man sich verlassen!!!! im moment 7km/h wind und in böen 0 km/h!!! so ein mist!!!!

naja, dann halt am donnerstag!!!!


----------



## Acki (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

#h Moin was?soll mann da machen #d aber das wird schon ,jetzt grad Ebbe Gleich nochmal los!!#6 
@goedoek Dank für den Wetterbericht!!!#6 GrußAcki


----------



## Lotte (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

moin-moin acki,

drücke dir die däumlein!!!! hoffentlich bekommst du noch nen paar meeräschen  !!!


----------



## Acki (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

#h Moin Morgen wollen Lotte und Ich zum Makrelenangeln#6 

@lotte Hochwasser morgen 05:08 Riffgatt Norderney Abendhochwasser 17:11#6 und das Wetter soll Morgen auch beständig sein:g bis denne Acki             Ps noch ein Pic von der Slippanlage in Norddeichhttp://img320.*ih.us/img320/593/achim1939nk.jpg


----------



## JanS (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

ÄHM LOTTE bitte melde dich mal bei mir  ich könnt mir einen Tag frei nehmen wenn du noch platz auf dem Boot hasst!

Gruß
Jan

ps. ruf einfach durch oder so


----------



## Acki (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin gestern war ich mit Lotte und JanS zum Makrelenangeln,ein toller Tag Ententeich:g  und Makrelen und Stöcker satt!!!  

JanS konnte noch zwei Seesterne und einen Taschenkrebs verhaften!!:m 

http://img319.*ih.us/img319/69/achim1981ip.jpg
http://img319.*ih.us/img319/824/achim1974kd.jpg


http://img319.*ih.us/img319/2042/achim2057jd.jpgGruß Acki


----------



## Lotte (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

moin-moin,

jau, war klasse wetter!!! nun habe ich total verbrannte unterarme :q:q:q!!!

hat suuuuuuper viel spaß gemacht!!! werden wir sicherlich mal wiederholen!!


----------



## Acki (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin @lotte was wir noch brauchen ????? ..... Bilder, bilder, bilder wenn Du noch welche hast rein damit!! Gruß Acki


----------



## Lotte (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*



			
				Acki schrieb:
			
		

> Moin @lotte was wir noch brauchen ????? ..... Bilder, bilder, bilder wenn Du noch welche hast rein damit!! Gruß Acki



moin-moin acki,

hier mein bericht!!! wenn wir glück haben kommt auch ein bericht ins magazin!!! das ist dann noch ein wenig ausführlicher!!!


----------



## Acki (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

|wavey: Moin @ Lotte toller Bericht ,#6 ja sowas hat mann nicht alle Tage wa echt toll freu miich schon auf nächste mal.Mitte August kommt Sea hawk zum Urlaub :g nach Norddeich dann gehts richtig los!! Gruß Acki


----------



## Acki (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin#h Diese Woche war das Wetter echt zum :v aber zum Glück giebts ja das AB  da kommt keine Langeweile auf!!!! Wenn sich die Wetterlage am Sonntag gebessert hatt ,werd ich wieder zum Makrelenangeln fahren.#6 Gruß Acki


----------



## Sea Hawk (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*



			
				Acki schrieb:
			
		

> |wavey: Moin @ Lotte toller Bericht ,#6 ja sowas hat mann nicht alle Tage wa echt toll freu miich schon auf nächste mal.Mitte August kommt Sea hawk zum Urlaub :g nach Norddeich dann gehts richtig los!! Gruß Acki




Hallo zusammen #h ,

dank Acki habe ich kurzfristig doch noch dort oben in Norden/Norddeich 
für 2 Wochen Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten für mich und meine Familie 
bekommen. Besten Dank an dieser Stelle Acki#g.Ich bin vom 06.08 - 20.08 dort oben und freue mich schon mit Acki  Makrelen & Co ärgern zu dürfen. 
Wer weiß vielleicht lernt man ja noch andere boardies kennen #6 .
Wird zwar mehr `nen Familien Urlaub aber ab und zu werde ich wohl
mal#: dürfen - wenn nicht dann|splat2:
P.S. Boot kommt natürlich mit  :q  :q .
Vielleicht läßt sich mal `ne kleine Bootstour/treffen in dieser Zeit planen.
Bin schon ganz heiss:z

Bis dann:m
Sea Hawk


----------



## Waldi (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin Acki, ein Nordssefan braucht mal Deinen Beistand, in dem hier unten verlinkten Thema bei den Brandungsanglern gibt es Unbelehrbare Boardies, die meiner Meining nach falsch informiert sind und dann aber noch darauf beharren Recht zu haben. Ließ Dir bitte mal das Thema durch und schreib mal was dazu. So was dürfen wir nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen, nacher glaubt das noch jemand und kommt nicht zur schönen Nordsee zum Angeln nur weil er keinen Fischereischein hat.
Gruß Waldi
guckst Du hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=55472


----------



## Lotte (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

moin-moin acki |wavey:,

wie ist es denn am sonntag gelaufen??? wetter war ja nicht das allerbeste!?!?!?


----------



## Acki (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin @Waldi ich angel schon 40 Jahre in der Nordsee ohne Fischereischein,aber bevor ich jetzt was verkehrtes schreibe werd ich mich erst mal bei der Behörde schlau machen!!!!

@Lotte wir waren gestern mit 4 Booten zum angeln,hatte meine Kids auch mit sind ja Ferien und wir brauchen ja ein paar Nachwuchsangler.

Aber nun zum angeln,erst wollten wir auf Makrele doch dann hab ich mich zum Meeräschenfang überreden lassen.Wetter war gut fast Windstill und so sind wir dann in einen neuen Priel gefahren,Anker raus und los gehts.

Die erste Stunde tat sich nichts Kinder nervten schon Pappa warum fangen wir keinen Fisch,Ruhe bewaren das kommt noch|krach: langsam setzte die Ebbe ein und es kam Bewegung ins Wasser.

Nach 3 Stunden hatte ich 2 Meeräschen 65cm und 59cm der Tag war gerettet. 

Mit der Zeit war das Wasser erheblich gefallen,die Stömung wurde zu hart zum angeln also Anker hoch und ab nach Haus.Motor an und los ging es ,aber nur ca 20 Meter rumps wir saßen fest und das 2 Stunden vor Niedrigwasser#q 

Also Motor hoch Wathose an und schieben |gr: aber das war zwecklos!! Es war mittlerweile 20°° und um 21:30 erst volle Ebbe.

Um ca 24°° kamen wir wieder frei und konnten den Heimweg antreten,mittlerweile hatte es zu allem Überfluß angefangen zu regnen|gr:  und in der Dunkelheit dann noch mit dem Boot fahren das hatt nichts|kopfkrat 

Aber wir haben es geschafft :m Gruß Acki

http://img264.*ih.us/img264/4858/achim2076ql.jpg


----------



## Sea Hawk (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Hallo #h ,

tolle Fische #6 .

Da soll mal einer sagen #y Du kannst nicht angeln :q  :q  :q 

Bis dann :m 
Sea Hawk


----------



## Lotte (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

moin-moin,

ach du schande!!! das mit dem trockenfallen ist aber auch wirklich mist!!! konntet ihr denn die zeit sinnvoll nutzen??? oder seid ihr zum nichtstun verdonnert gewesen??? 

petri zu den meeräschen!!!


----------



## Acki (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

#h Moin leider konnten wir da nicht mehr angeln, haben uns die Zeit mit den anderen Bootsleuten (Anglerlatein und usw) vertrieben.:q 

Aber 3 bis 4 Stunden können ganz schön lang werden,und das ohne Bier |gr: an Bord!!! So gleich gehts in die Koje mir fallen die Augen zu|uhoh: Morgen gehts wieder zum Aalpöddern bis denne Acki:m


----------



## Acki (17. August 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

#h Moin nach ca 3 Wochen Pause waren Sea Hawk Olaf und ich bei tollem Wetter zum Makrelenangeln vor Norderney.
Bei der Schluchtertonne angekommen war schon ein großer Schwarm Möwen in der Luft,das sollte doch was gutes sein.#6 
Also Köder raus und....Ruten krumm und so kamen die Makos und Stöcker im dreier und viererpack an Bord.Nach ca 1,5 Stunden hatten wir 166 Makrelen und 31 Stöcker.|supergri Gruß Acki
http://img177.*ih.us/img177/5064/achim2113wu.jpghttp://img177.*ih.us/img177/1510/achim2130wy.jpghttp://img177.*ih.us/img177/4094/achim2122mx.jpg


----------



## Lotte (17. August 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

moin-moin acki,

ich wäre heute bei diesem genialen wetter auch gerne rausgefahren, mußte aber leider arbeiten #q#q#q!!!

petri zu dem guten fang!!! werde mal schauen, ob ich in der nächsten zeit nochmal zu euch kommen kann!!!

schön mal wieder was von dir zu lesen!!!


----------



## Acki (23. August 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin @Lotte die letzte Woche war super zum Makrelenangeln,wenn Du nochmal Zeit findest können wir gerne noch einen Törn machen.:q 
War heute nochmal zum Pöddern raus und konnte 5 Platte und 3 Aale verhaften,einer wog 2Pfd.Gruß Acki#6 http://img110.*ih.us/img110/6223/achim2146sf.jpg


----------



## Lotte (25. August 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

moin-moin acki,

leider wird das wohl nichts mehr, zumindest in diesem jahr!!! ich fahre ja nun bald gen norge und habe noch jede menge sachen zu erledigen!!! und wenn ich wieder zurück bin muß ich mit den nachbarn für ne goldene hochzeit binden und schmücken!!! du kennst ja diesen brauch und auch den zeitaufwand der hier im ammerland dafür betrieben wird!!! da gehen leider ebenfalls ne menge freier tage bei drauf!!!


----------



## Sea Hawk (1. September 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Hallo zusammen |bla: ,

nach vielen Monaten Arbeiten hatte ich mal für zwei Wochen Urlaub und gönnte mir, unter anderen, auch mal ein paar schöne Tage mit dem Boot und mit `nen guten Angelkumpel ,Boardi Acki #g  ,zum Makrelen fangen raus zu fahren. Darauf freute ich mich schon seit Wochen. Nach langer Zeit des wartens hatten wir dann endlich gutes Wetter   und es lies sich endlich einrichten das wir  (Acki,Jörg, Olaf und ich) mit den Boot endlich mal rausfahren konnten. Makrelen angeln war angesagt und wie Acki schon geschrieben hat war es einfach Wahnsinn.Gerade an der Schluchtertonne angekommen sahen wir auch schon die Möwen jagen - hingefahren ...Ruten runter und sofort volles Programm. Fisch auf Fisch kam an Bord#:.Uns taten schon die Arme weh aber in Ruhe mal eine rauchen wollte aber auch keiner. Das ging bestimmt 1,5 Std. so. Und dann auf einmal nix mehr. Wir beschwerten uns nicht - unsere Eimer waren voll und ausgenommen werden wollten die Makrelen natürlich auch noch. Gegen Abend war erst mal ein kleiner Willkommen - Grillabend
angesagt. Acki ein paar Kumpels von Ihm und Olaf  /Familie/ ich trafen uns.
Kurz gesagt es war ein toller Abend der bis mitten in der Nacht ging wobei 
ich fesstellen mußte das, wenn Acki Kohldampf hat, er mir fast die Würstchen aus der Hand reissen wollte. Siehe Foto
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=32748&stc=1
IMGP3805-1.JPG
Nachdem ich merkte wie ernst die Lage um Acki und seinen Hunger ist gab ich
selbstverständlich Würstchen, Hacksteaks, Grillspieße und was der Grill so hergab erst einmal Ihm. 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=32754&stc=1
IMGP3804.JPG
P.S Wäre der Hund nicht eingespeert gewesen - 
ich hätte nie im leben geglaubt das er so viel essen kann.
Nachdem wir alle gegessen hatten gab es natürlich auch noch jede Menge 
zu bereden natürlich überwiegend über´s angeln. Ein paar Bierchen zwischendurch jede Menge Witze.Einfach ein sehr schöner Abend.
Die einen waren satt und Glücklich und Überlegten um wieviel Uhr es nächsten Tag schon wieder los geht......
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=32751&stc=1
IMGP3813.JPG
und meiner einer war einfach nur Glücklich über den schönen Tag
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=32752&stc=1
IMGP3814.JPG
Anderen morgen hatte ich leichte Orientierungsprobleme meine Tasse Kaffee zu finden....
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=32753&stc=1
IMGP3825.JPG
aber das kann schon mal passieren.
Auf jedenfall kann man Prima mit den Jungs dort oben im Norden  Feiern und es war bestimmt nicht das letzte mal gewesen#6.

Bis dann :m 
Sea Hawk


----------



## John Doe12 (2. September 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Hallo

Da es Aalmäßig im moment ein bischen mau aussieht,hatte ich mich mit Acki zum Makrelenangeln verabredet.
Also auf zu Acki und ab nach Norddeich zur Slipanlage im Osthafen.






Das Wetter war super,bis auf den Wind,der doch stärker war als angenommen.






Nach ca. 1 Stunde Fahrt,mit mehr oder weniger Schaukelei,waren wir irgendwo auf der Nordsee,
ehrlich gesagt ich hatte keine Ahnung,wo wir waren,irgendwo in der Ferne war glaube ich Norderney.#c 
Ruten raus und was war nichts,naja nicht ganz,es war garnichts.
Also beschlossen wir,(Acki),noch ein wenig weiter zu fahren,ich wußte ja eh nicht wo wir sind|kopfkrat 
Dort konnte Achim dann die erste Makrele fangen,also voller Elan das Paternoster auf und ab bewegen,
aber es sollte die einzige Makrele in der ganzen Nordsee sein.#q 
Nach ca.1 Stunde fuhren wir wieder zurück zur ersten Stelle.(Glaube ich ).
Ruten raus und...............Nanu da zuckt doch was,tasächlich da hing doch glatt ne Makrele am Paternoster.
Super jetzt gehts los,aber Pustekuchen,war auch wieder ein Einzelgänger,ich dachte das sind Schwarmfische.|kopfkrat  
Wir versuchten es noch ca.1,5 Stunden weiter,aber es war einfach nichts,
naja so ist das beim Angeln einmal super und dann zum Haareraufen,
aber das macht das Angeln ja so schön.
Zwischendurch konnten wir noch den CAT NO.1 bewundern.






Wirklich unglaublich mit was für einer Geschwindigkeit der über die See "bügelt".

Alles in allem muß ich sagen war es ein sehr schöner Tag draußen,den ich bestimmt nochmal wiederholen werde,
(wenn ich darf,ich hab auch nicht :v ),
vielleicht dann auch mit ein paar Makos,wenn nicht auch nicht schlimm.
Besten Dank an Achim für die Tour,das Bootfahren macht echt Laune

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Lotte (3. September 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

moin-moin,

jau, vorgestern war wirklich suuuuper wetter zum fischen auf den kleinen thun!!!! beneide euch!!! aber ich muß ja nun morgen in den urlaub gen nord-nord-norge fliegen #q|supergri:m!!!

hoffe, daß ich es noch dieses jahr mal nach norden schaffe!!!

ich wünsche euch noch ne schöne makrelensaison, bzw. aale dick wie unterarme!!!


----------



## Acki (9. September 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin #h so nach einem Festplattenproblem bin ich wieder online.#6 
Die letzten Wochen waren echt toll wir haben jede Menge Makrelen gefangen,aber es gab auch Tage ohne Fisch!

Danke auch an Dirk,Olaf und Familie,es waren tolle Tage und das nicht nur beim Angeln.:q 

In dieser Woche waren wir jeden Tag zum Makrelenangel,aber es wurden nur vereinzelt Fische gefangen am Ende eines Angeltags hatten wir so um 20 Stk.

@ Lotte ich hoffe das Du in deinem Norgeurlaub viele Heilbutt fängst#6 freue mich schon auf deinen Bericht:q 

So das wars fürs erste werd gleich nochmal zum Makrelenangeln fahren.Gruß Acki


----------



## leuchtturm (10. September 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin Acki, #h 

ich habe Deinen Beitrag immer noch im Auge,um mal zum pöddern hochzukommen. Läuft der Aal denn noch oder ist die Zeit vorbei?


----------



## Lotte (13. September 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*



			
				Acki schrieb:
			
		

> @ Lotte ich hoffe das Du in deinem Norgeurlaub viele Heilbutt fängst#6 freue mich schon auf deinen Bericht:q



moin-moin,

leider keinen!!! sind in der ganzen woche nur 2 stück gefangen worden!!! diese waren allerdings mit 50 und 80 cm auch noch echte kinder!!!

bericht kommt in den nächsten tagen!!!

wie sieht es denn auf dem wasser aus??? sind die makrelen noch da, oder sind sie schon wieder verschwunden???


----------



## Acki (15. September 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin @Leuchtturm war am Mittwoch mit meinen Kids nochmal zum Pöddern,aber nach 3 Stunden konnte ich nur 8 Anbisse verzeichnen!!! Dieses Jahr war das schlechteste seit 1991,in 2002 haben wir im September immer an die 50 Aale gehabt.Mit dem Tiefdruck welches uns von England kommend überquert,wird es nichts mehr mit dem Pöddern:r 

Fazitie Aalzeit ist vorbei ,jedenfalls auf der Nordsee.Aber wenn das Wetter mitspielt, werde ich nochmal zum Makrelenangeln fahren.#6 

@Lotte habe deinen Bericht gelesen,1Sahne!!!!! Wenn Du es zeitlich nochmal schaffst können wir ja noch einen Makrelentörn machen.Sea Hawk wollte auch noch einmal zu uns kommen, vieleicht klappt es ja.Gruß Acki|wavey:


----------



## Sea Hawk (15. September 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Hallo, Grüß dich Acki,

mit den großen Fängen auf Makrelen wird wohl nix mehr dieses Jahr -  glaube ich. Aber ich hoffe noch darauf wenigstens ein paar schöne Aale bei Dir dort oben zu erwischen.
War vorige Woche Samstag mit Olaf am Rhein bei uns in Dinslaken - aber nicht
einmal einen Aalbiss gehabt (von 19 - 23:30 Uhr). Danach gab es ein tolles 
Gewitter und wir hatten ausser ´nen nassen Ar... auch noch die Schnauze voll  :q  .
Will hoffen daß das Wetter noch rechtzeitig  mitspielt und die Fische natürlich auch.
Laß bitte mal was hören wenn sich aalmäßig was tut.
Wenn alle stricke reissen kann man ja mal im Kanal am Jachthafen antesten.
Wenn nicht gehn wir halt darten 

Bis dann :m 
Sea Hawk


----------



## Sea Hawk (20. September 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Grüß Dich Acki,

ist denn gar nix mehr bei Euch da oben los  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat .
Makrelen , Aal ,Zander, Platte irgendwas muß doch gehen oder?
Habe Wochenende seit langen mal wieder frei.... und das Wetter
spielt glaube ich auch noch mit  



Bis dann :m 
Sea Hawk


----------



## Acki (21. September 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

|wavey: Moin @ Sea Hawk ja das Wetter spielt diese Woche noch mit,jedenfalls bis Sonntag!!!

Wenn Du es zeitlich schaffst und am Freitag zu uns kommst,können wir am Samstag noch mal eine Makrelentour starten.
Hochwasser haben wir dann um 16.26 Norderney Riffgatt,das passt gut Wind S-O2-3:g vielleich können wir ja noch einige Makos fangen#c 

Mit Aalpöddern lohnt nicht mehr,Walter war Gestern und Heute nochmal los 2 Platte das wars !|kopfkrat 

Klingel vorher nochmal durch!!!|bla: Gruß Acki


----------



## IngoSuntken (21. September 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

@ Acki: Jetzt wieder täglich Norder Tief?


----------



## Acki (21. September 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin @Ingo wenn es die Zeit erlaubt werde ich in den nächsten Wochen wieder am Kanal fischen,Du weist ja wie das hier ist, viele Angler und wenig gute Angelstellen! Deshalb werd ich auch wieder mit dem Boot unterwegs sein,brauch aber erst noch einen neuen Motor!!!#6  

Heute Morgen war ich am Norder Hafen mit Gufi 8er Kopyto zwei Wurf und Rute krumm ,nach kurzem Drill kam dann ein Hecht an die Oberfläche.#d Hatte eigentlich mit Zander gerechnet aber das kommt noch :m Gruß Acki 
Der Hecht durfte nach dem Foto wieder schwimmen 

http://img248.*ih.us/img248/5809/achim2150fa.jpg
http://img173.*ih.us/img173/3605/achim2165nk.jpg


----------



## Reisender (21. September 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Habe mir nun denn ganzen Fred mal durch gelesen......Puhhhhh nun habe ich augen wie ein Frosch.:q :q  und muß erstmal wieder grade laufen lernen.  


Habe gggggaannzzz Früher mal an der Nordsee mein Glück von Land aus versucht....immer bei auflaufendem wasser hinter einer sandbank......und hatte immer glück einige Patte zu verhaften.Auch habe ich in Dänemark gefischt von land aus, und war auch erfolgreich.....aber Aal habe ich noch nie am Pödder gehabt in der Nordsee.......Habe an verschiedenen seen in Norddeutschland auch gepöddert mal mit weniger mal mit besseren erfolg...ist eine intressante sache das Pöddern.


Nun habe ich mir zum ziel gesezt nächstes jahr bei euch auch mal anzugreifen, werde mich wieder bei euch melden, denn ich liebe Platte und Aale wie ein  würm denn kompost.:q


----------



## Acki (22. September 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin @ Reisender ich hoffe das Du wieder gradeaus gucken kannst|supergri wenn Du im nächsten Jahr nach Ostfriesland kommst#6 

Gäste sind bei uns stets Willkommen!!! Werden dann mal ne Pöddertour machen,oder bei uns an den Kanälen angeln:m Gruß Acki


----------



## Reisender (22. September 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*



			
				Acki schrieb:
			
		

> Moin @ Reisender ich hoffe das Du wieder geradeaus gucken kannst|supergri wenn Du im nächsten Jahr nach Ostfriesland kommst#6
> 
> Gäste sind bei uns stets Willkommen!!! Werden dann mal ne Pöddertour machen,oder bei uns an den Kanälen angeln:m Gruß Acki


 

Hallo Acki |wavey: |wavey:  hat schon einwenig gedauert mit dem grade aus schauen....aber spätesten wie ich die kassiererin bei aldi geknutsch habe und von hinten einen fuß bemerkte (von meiner Freundin ) konnte ich wieder sehen.|supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Acki (27. September 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin pünktlich um 7 Uhr war Sea Hawk am Samstag bei mir,schnell noch ne Tasse Kaffe und ne Zigarette und dann sollte es losgehn.Trailer ans Auto gekoppelt und ab Richtung Norddeich,an der Slippanlage angekommenfing es an zu regnen.So ein sch.......ß :r aber was solls Gummiklamotten an,Boot ins Wasser und ab ging die Post. Mit knapp 30 Knoten Richtung Schifffartslinie,als wir dort eintrafen wurde es auch schon windiger,und nach 2 Stunden ohne Fisch brachen wir den Angeltörn ab.Es sind keine Makos mehr da,#c also bis zum nächsten Jahr Gruß Acki|wavey:


----------



## Sea Hawk (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Hallo |bla:,

ja das war zusätzlich noch ein heißer Wellenritt. Aber Makrelenmäßig wird es zumindest für uns " Kleinboot-Fahrer" |clown: gewesen sein. Bis über die 
Schiffahrtslinie geritten -  Wellen, wie Acki so schön gesagt hat, wie auf Hawai.
Aber nix an Makrelen zu sehen gewesen #c . Zwei anderen Booten ging es genau so. Abends war ich mit Walter noch mal auf Aal. Leider ,so glaube ich, an der falschen Stelle. Zwei mittlere Räucheraale bis 23:45 Uhr ´ne Menge Mücken und schön Windstill. Mehr sollte es nicht sein.
Sonntags war ich noch mit Acki am Kanal  - Gummifischchen baden  .
Diesmal sollte es besser klappen - 7 Zander 35-40 cm und drei Hechte (größte 
geschätzt 70cm ) haben wir bekommen, die alle noch die möglichkeit haben
zu richtigen kapitalen Abwachsen zu können.
Fazit : Es war mal wieder sehr schön dort oben bei Euch und vor allem 
Freunde #g wieder zu sehen.

P.S. Ich komme wieder - keine Frage....

Bis dann :m 
Sea Hawk


----------



## Case (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Hab mir auch mal den ganzen Thread durchgelesen. Pöddern hat mich schon als Kind fasziniert obwohl ich immer nur davon gelesen habe ( in Papas Fisch&Fang ). Ich dachte nicht dass das heute noch betrieben wird. Und erfolgreich dazu.! Falls ich je mal wieder da hoch in den Norden komm, steht das mit auf meiner Wunschliste.

Glückwunsch zu den Fängen und schönen Berichten
Case


----------



## Acki (23. November 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin @Case schön das Du dir die Arbeit gemacht hast,um den Thread durchzulesen.|uhoh: Aber wenn Du mal nach Ostfriesland kommst,werd ich Dich gerne mal mitnehmen!!#6 Mit dem Pöddern werden Wir erst im Mai 06 wieder anfangen,bis zum 31.Jan 06 werde ich mich mit den Süßwasserraubfischen beschäftigen.:q Gruß Acki


----------



## Udo Mundt (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

@ Acki!
Nach unserem gestrigen Telefonat habe ich mir den Thread auch komplett durchgelesen. Bin wirklich von den Socken, was so fast vor meiner Haustür los ist  
Müssen uns demnächst mal ausführlich darüber unterhalten #g


----------



## Acki (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin#h  Hallo Udo das werden wir beim Bootsanglertreffen machen,Vorbereitungen laufen auf Hochtouren Gruß Acki


----------



## Acki (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin#h so habe die ersten zwei pöddertouren hinter uns,am ersten tag konnte ich 12 platte verhaften.
und der heutige tag brachte 10 stück.aale waren an beiden tagen keine dabei,wasser ist mit 12 grad noch etwas zu kalt,sollte sich aber die nächsten tage ändern. dann giebs auch wieder bilder|supergri  gruß acki


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Auf Wunsch von Ackie hierher verschoben.


----------



## gpsjunkie (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Hallo, nachdem ich mir den ganzen Fred durch gelesen habe, wunder ich mich warum dieses Jahr sowenig Aktivitäten statt finden. 

Acki, ich wohne 170 km von Norddeich weg, und wie man in meiner Signatur sehen kann fahre ich ein Wicking Seetörn. Ich wäre an eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt interessiert. Deswegen fände ich es super einige Details über eure Aktivitäten lesen zu können.


----------



## addy123 (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

@Acki
Wie gehts Dir und Jörg?
Unser "Reinfallangeln" werden wir irgendwann wiederholen!
Habe heute einen neuen Trailer gekauft. 
Der darf lt. Werk 100km/h.
Meine beiden Motoren funktionieren auch wieder.
Der kleine hatte eine verstopte Hauptdüse. 
Beim großen war es scheinbar nur Bedienungsfehler?#d 
Der hatte beim Starten in der Werkstatt noch 2mal kurz gemurrt, dann lief er!??
Vielleicht klappt es im Juni/Juli bei mir??? Dann komme ich Euch besuchen!:m 
Will aber nicht zu viel versprechen. 
Du weißt, das Pödern interessiert mich.
Ich ruf Dich bald mal wieder an. Spätestens nach Langeland.


----------



## Stokker (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*



			
				addy123 schrieb:
			
		

> @Acki
> Wie gehts Dir und Jörg?
> Unser "Reinfallangeln" werden wir irgendwann wiederholen!
> Habe heute einen neuen Trailer gekauft.
> ...


 
Na, siehst du. Dann werden dich die Sheriffs demnächst auf der Autobahn auch wieder in Ruhe deines Weges ziehen lassen statt zur Ader :q 
Vieleicht trifft man sich ja wieder mal.....


----------



## addy123 (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*



			
				Stokker schrieb:
			
		

> Na, siehst du. Dann werden dich die Sheriffs demnächst auf der Autobahn auch wieder in Ruhe deines Weges ziehen lassen statt zur Ader :q
> Vieleicht trifft man sich ja wieder mal.....


 
Jaja, wer den Schaden hat, ..........
Aber der neue Trailer ist per excellenc!!!|supergri


----------



## Acki (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

:m Moin so nach 2wochen pause,davon 1woche krankenhaus bin ich wieder fitt!!
 @gpsjunki leider haben die wetterverhältnisse und die niedrigen wassertemperaturen noch kein aalpöddern zugelassen.
aber das wird schon werde mich dann per pn melden#6 

@addy schön das deine motoren wieder laufen,und mit dem neuen trailer werden dich die grünen oder blauen auch nicht mehr anhalten.:q 

jörg und ich waren schon zum angeln aber der erfolg blieb aus,in der nächsten woche soll das wetter wieder besser werden und ich werde dann regelmäßig fangberichte einstellen gruß acki


----------



## Sea Hawk (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Hallo Acki #h,

schön mal wieder was von Dir zu hören#6 .
Habe schon gedacht Du angelst nicht mehr|kopfkrat .
Krankenhaus ? Hoffentlich nix schlimmes gewesen.
Wollte eigentlich über Pfingsten hallo sagen aber Wetter-
mässig sieht es ja nicht gerade erfolgversprechend aus#d .
Der Aal wird sich in den Kanälen wohl wieder "verbuddelt" haben - oder|kopfkrat.
Grüß mal Jörg und Walter von mir.
Werde die Tage mal bei Dir durchklingeln lassen.

Bis dann:m 
Sea Hawk


----------



## gpsjunkie (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Hallo Acki, schön das ich endlich was von Dir höre. Hatte schon das schlimmste befürchtet. 

Ums Aalpödder geht es mir nicht, sondern um Makrele. Wie machst Du das eigentlich mit deinem Merkur? Bis welche BFT fährst Du damit raus?

War letztes WE auf Fehmarn und war garnicht so angetan von meinem Seetörn. Zuklein, Bordwand zu niedrig, und ich fand die GFK Boote (shetland) dann doch für so eine Angelei besser.

Also wenn Du meinst das Makrele läuft bitte melden.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## Acki (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

moin @ gpsjunkie ich fahre seit 3jahren ein wiking meteor mit festrumpf und war damit immer auf der sicheren seite,auch bis windstärke 7 auf der nordsee!|uhoh: 

Makrelenangeln wir wohl erst ab mitte juni losgehen,|kopfkrat sind noch keine futterfische für die minnithune da.aber werde dir bescheid geben. gruß acki


----------



## Acki (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin|wavey: so haben jörg und ich haben heute bei super wetter wieder eine pöddertour unternommen.wir konnten 4 platte und 4 schöne brataale verhaften.
der fangpatz war in der osterems bei tonne 30.der anfang ist gemacht ,morgen mittag gehts weiter. gruß acki#6
http://img503.*ih.us/img503/2051/bild0240km.jpg
http://img503.*ih.us/img503/7821/bild0273io.jpg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

warum nehmt ihr statt dem pödder nicht nen rubby und angelt dann mit einem wurm direkt daneben,so sollte amn doch mehr bekommen weil wo ein haken ist da verliert man nix,und n drill ist ja immer noch schöner als nen pödder hochzuziehen


----------



## addy123 (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Hallo Acki!
Schön, dass Du noch lebst!:m 
Hatte schon Sorge um Dich!
Langsam scheint der Aal bei Euch zu laufen?
Wenn ich die nächste Zeit nichts Gravierendes vorhabe, melde ich mich mal bei Dir. Zwecks gemeinsamen Angelns!#6 
Wenn Du nicht ausgebucht bist, verzichte ich auf mein Boot, um bei Dir mit zu angeln!?
Langeland ist bei mir prima gelaufen!
Schaust Du hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1178041#178041
Vielleicht hast Du es schon gelesen?
Viele Grüße von uns an Jörg!!!!!

PS: Am Rhein hier scheint Aal und Zander -mäßig Tote Hose zu sein!!!?


----------



## Acki (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin @addy melde mich per tel.waren gestern und heute zum pöddern,hier erst mal die bilders mehr dazu morgen binn jetzt zu müde|schlaf: gruß acki
http://img153.*ih.us/img153/9181/bild0281jg.jpg
http://img153.*ih.us/img153/4744/bild0347sh.jpg
http://img146.*ih.us/img146/8818/bild0252wt.jpg


----------



## Acki (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin super wetter ,also heute morgen mit jörg zum aalpöddern.
und nicht nur das wetter spielte mit sondern auch die aale.:m 
in3 std. konnten wir über 50 stück  fangen,viele kleine dabei die haben wir im norder tief ausgesetzt.so bilder sagen mehr als viele worte.
morgen gehts zum makrelenangeln.gruß acki#h 
http://img216.*ih.us/img216/1696/bild0618dl.jpg
http://img216.*ih.us/img216/3662/bild0392ua.jpg
zwischendurch nochmal wattis gegraben.
http://img91.*ih.us/img91/1126/bild0717nn.jpg
http://img222.*ih.us/img222/1961/bild0625zs.jpg
http://img216.*ih.us/img216/4878/bild0729vz.jpg


----------



## goeddoek (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Sauber Acki #h 

|schild-g  und Petri Heil zum Fang. Sieht ja so aus, als wenn es so langsam spannend wird mit der Angelei an der Nordseeküste


----------



## Acki (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

moin georg jo war echt klasse heute ,freu mich schon auf morgen.
mein angelkollege hatt grad angerufen ,der hammer die haben mit 2 mann über 400 makos gefangen|uhoh: gruß acki

werde gleich erstmal die (dicken aale reuchern):q


----------



## Acki (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin #h so hier einige bilder vom reuchern:k gruß acki

http://img156.*ih.us/img156/5228/bild0765vf.jpg
http://img233.*ih.us/img233/5901/bild0741js.jpg
http://img105.*ih.us/img105/2092/bild0788ai.jpg


----------



## addy123 (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Eben machst Du mich ja wieder ein bissl neidig!
Habe gerade versucht, Dich telefonisch zu erreichen.
Wahrscheinlich bist Du wieder angeln!?#q  ... und ich sitze hier am PC???#d 

Aber leider geht hier im Moment garnichts. Der Rhein ist wie tot. Und wir haben so ein traumhaftes Wetter!:c 
Es wird nichts nennenswertes gefangen.;+ 
Wie gerne wäre ich jetzt bei Dir und Jörg!:g 

TRAURIG SEIN:c


----------



## Acki (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin|wavey: addy wenn du zu mir kommst wirst du auch fische fangen(versprochen)|kopfkrat 

gestern mit jörg zum makrelenangeln,der absolute wahnsinn|uhoh: 
wir konnten in 2std. über 300!!!!! stück fangen,auch stöcker und viele kleine makos die aber weiterschwimmen.

jörg hatt gestern abend noch 50 makos geräuchert,einfach nur lecker#6 gruß acki

geangelt haben wir hinter juist,ententeich,und möwen soweit das auge reicht.
http://img83.*ih.us/img83/5043/bild0814nd.jpg
http://img210.*ih.us/img210/4411/bild0839np.jpg
http://img210.*ih.us/img210/2107/bild0850qq.jpg


----------



## addy123 (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Die Bilder sind irgendwie verschwommen!? 
Oder sind das die Tränen in meinen Augen???:c


----------



## Lotte (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

moin-moin acki,

das sind ja gute nachrichten!!! mal sehen, wann ich es schaffe diesen kleinen thunen nachzustellen!!! aber das fieber hast du gerade wieder angefacht!!!


----------



## gpsjunkie (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin Acki, in zwei Stunden 300 stk? Man das war richtig arbeit. Aber richtigen respekt meinerseits. An mich denkste dann mal, wenn ich mit meinem neuen Boot die kleinen Tune jagen darf?

Leider habe ich kommendes WE keine Zeit aber die Saison fängt ja gerade erst an.


----------



## kiepenangler (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*



			
				addy123 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bilder sind irgendwie verschwommen!?
> Oder sind das die Tränen in meinen Augen???:c



wie soll man das interpretieren?


----------



## addy123 (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*



			
				kiepenangler schrieb:
			
		

> wie soll man das interpretieren?


 
... in Etwa so, ich hier auf dem Trockenen und Acki und Jörg jeden Tag mitten im Fisch!#q 
Aber vielleicht bin ich am WE auch mitten im Fisch?;+  #6


----------



## Acki (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin#h  jo lotte die gute zeit kommt noch,hoffe das wir dann noch einen gemeinsamen angeltörn starten können#6 

gpsjunkie ja das war 2 stunden dauerstreß, aber das ist nicht jedentag so.
glückwunsch zum neuen boot, melde mich in der nächsten woche.

addy laut wettervorhersage wirds am we windig 4-5 nw,aber es giebt ja noch ausweichmöglichkeiten,zander oder aalangeln im kanal|supergri 

heute abend 19.30 hochwasser,werde nach dem fußballspiel gegen 18 uhr nochmal einen versuch auf makos starten.gruß acki


----------



## addy123 (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

@Acki
Wenn ich zu Euch komme, brauche ich doch bestimmt nen Angelschein!?
Wo kann ich den herbekommen? Wäre besser sich im Vorfeld darum zu kümmern, als evtl. Freitagabend OHNE dazustehen!? Eine Telnr. wäre vielleicht gut.


----------



## Acki (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

hallo addy hab dir ne pn geschickt.gruß acki


----------



## leguan8 (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

mensch acki das sieht ja alles so klasse aus.


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Mit den Sportboot auf Makrelen dachte bis jetzt immer, dass man nur mit nem Kutter rausfahren kann/sollte...

Nicht schlecht Herr Specht :q


----------



## Mirco (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Ja das sieht super  gut aus!

Ich möchte auch gern mal wieder Makrelen fischen.

"Mit den Sportboot auf Makrelen dachte bis jetzt immer, dass man nur mit nem Kutter rausfahren kann/sollte...
"

Von mir aus kann Acki mich auch im BB rausschleppen. Hauptsache ich gelange zu den Fanggründen |rolleyes

Nee kommt immer auf die Motorisierung des Sportbootes an. Da brauch ich mit meinem 5 PS Quirl nicht von der Nordsee träumen, auch nich bei Ententeich, LEIDER !!!


----------



## gpsjunkie (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Ja Morgen Mirco, das angebot mit der mitfahrt steht immer noch. Warte mal die Zeit ab, bis ich ne PN von Acki bekomme. Das neue Boot ist da, sollte gut mit 4 Mann gehen. 

Wie oben geschrieben, kann ich nächstes We leider nicht. Aber das We danach sollte irgend ein Tag klappen. Wie gesagt, wir könnten uns in Norddeich treffen und dann los auf die Thune#h:l.


----------



## Acki (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

moin#h torsk rd mit dem sporboot bist du immer schneller am fisch,ein kutter braucht für die strecke schon mal 1,5 std.und weil die makoschwärme immer schnell weiterziehen,kanste beim sportboot mal den gashebel auf den tisch legen und bist immer mitten im schwarm.

war heute abend um 18.30 mit jörg nochmal raus,haben für die fahrt bis zur ansteuertonne hinter norderney ca 25min. gebraucht.

der wind flaute bis 20 uhr ab und wir hatten fast ententeich,aber kein möwenschwarm zu sehn.also fischen auf verdacht und wir konnten ca70 makos und jede menge stöcker fangen.um21 uhr brachen wir den angeltörn ab,und waren zur zweiten halbzeit england schweden wieder zu hause.gruß acki


----------



## Mirco (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

@ Jochen

dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Boot und immer ne Hand breit Wasser unterm Kiel !!!

Dann schick mir bitte ne PN welche Termine geplant sind oder wanns losgeht und ich bin dabei :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin Acki!

Echt nicht schlecht! Gratulation zu Euren Fängen!
Von wo aus startet Ihr denn immer? (Slipe/Tips usw...?)

Auf ne "Kleinboot" Tour den Makos entgegen hätt ich echt mal Bock! 

Und soweit ich den Beitrag meines "Fastnachbarn" deuten kann brennt der auch schon wie Feuer :q


----------



## Waldi (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Hallo Acki,
ich gucke hier öffters mal rein, da mich das Aalpöddern interessiert. Nun sehe ich auf deinen Bildern doch auch zwei Meeräschen im Eimer. Sind die etwa auch beim Pöddern hochgekommen? Kann ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen das die überhaupt darauf beißen und dann auch noch ohne Haken hängenbleiben. Ich habe an der Ostsee schon mitten in einem riesigen Äschenschwarm gestanden und alles mögliche versucht die Teile zum Anbiß zu verleiten, aber nichts! Ich wäre wohl mit einem Knüppel erfolgreicher gewesen.
Ich bin auch öffters an der Küste und den BVO-Kanälen, würde gern mal so ne Poddertour mitmachen, wenn mal ein Plätzchen frei ist, denn mit nordseetauglichem Boot kann ich nicht dienen.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Lotte (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

moin-moin,

möööööönsch acki!!!! du machst mich irre!!!! ich will auch mal wieder mit den thunen kämpfen!!! aber ich komme hier in der nächsten zeit nicht weg!!!! es ist zum :v!!!! warum mußte ich auch mein weibchen in den urlaub schicken???


----------



## goeddoek (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Kein Ding, Lotte #h 

Wenn Du mich mitnimmst, fälsche ich eine Krankmeldung für Dich  |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## jottweebee (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

@ Akki

Wie sieht es mit einem Bootstreffen in Norddeich aus, um gemeinsam mit weiteren Boardies die Mako-Schwärme zu dezimieren?
Kannst du mal was in die Hand nehmen?

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Acki (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin @torsk rd wir starten immer von norddeich,da ist ne vernünftige slippanlage und die kosten für die parkgebühren sind mit 0,50 euro pro std. auch nicht zu teuer.:m 
http://img320.*ih.us/img320/593/achim1939nk.jpg
@ waldi habe einen partner der mit mir zum pöddern fährt,aber es läst sich einrichten das ich dich mal mitnehme.(fangbericht zu den meeräschen  so nochmal von vorne : habe die meeräschen mit ner 3m spinnrute ,wasserkugel klar, forellenvorfach 1,2m mit 10er goldhaken und als köder weißbrot mit grünalgen gemisch, (toller köder) damit fange ich jedes jahr etliche meeräschen.habe sie immer ca 1std.vor niedrigwasser an der wasseroberfläche gefangen.

@ Lotte bin auch schon wieder voll im angelstreß!!!!:q |uhoh: :q :k 

@Georg ich brauch auch ne krankmeldung für die nächsten 4 mon.|krach: 

@jürgen @ all wir können ja ne gemeinsame bootstour zum makoangeln starten brauchen dafür aber besseres wetter,und eine gute beteiligung.

terminvorschläge:für juli -august bitte mal eintragen... gruß acki


----------



## Mirco (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

und ob ich brenne


----------



## Waldi (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Hallo Acki,
danke für das Angebot. Wenn es mal gehen sollte einfach mal hier bescheid sagen wann und wo und ich bin da.

Eine gemeinsame Maco-Tour hätte ja auch was. Es sind ja genügend Boardies auch mit Boot aus der näheren Umgebung. Ich ware gern dabei, leider aber ohne Boot. Jeder Termin geht!
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Acki (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin @leguan8 hallo frag udo mal ob er nächste woche mit zum makoangeln will,haben am samstag gegen 16 uhr hochwasser. gruß acki


----------



## Udo Mundt (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

@ Acki
bist ja schon wieder fleißig am Angeln#6 
Wenn Du den 1 July meinst, hätte ich schon große Lust den Minithunen nachzustellen. Es müssen ja nicht gleich 300St. sein 
Wann muß man denn raus wenn  um 16 Uhr Flut ist und bis wann muß man wieder im Hafen sein, um noch slippen zu können?
Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn es wettermäßig klappen sollte:z


----------



## Acki (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin @alle bootsangler, also das treffen findet am samstag den 1.7.2006 um 10 uhr statt. treffpunkt ist die tankstelle in norddeich( erste tanke auf der rechten seite) von dort starten wir gemeinsam zur slippanlage#6 so noch bilders vom freitag ca150 makos und die ms freya von ackumersiel war auch da.#h gruß acki Hochwasser 16,21uhr bis 18.00uhr sind wir dann wieder an der slippe
http://img212.*ih.us/img212/364/bild0929tn.jpg
http://img225.*ih.us/img225/4395/bild0903fd.jpg
http://img225.*ih.us/img225/4687/bild0930lc.jpg
http://img53.*ih.us/img53/5725/bild0997rt.jpg


----------



## gpsjunkie (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Hallo Acki, wir werden da sein. Um 10 uhr an der Tanke. Freue mich drauf. HIch hoffe das mirco kann?.


----------



## Udo Mundt (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

@ Acki
10 Uhr an der Tanke, geht klar. Werde mit dem leguan auftauchen.
Ab welcher Windstärke sollten wir das Ganze absagen ;+


----------



## gpsjunkie (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Hallo Udo,
wie absagen?. Laut wetter.com haben wir wind aus süd-ost und 19km/h. 

Hoffe das bleibt so.

Freue mich auch schon drauf.


----------



## jottweebee (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Kann leider nicht teilnehmen.
Fahre morgen für 2 Wochen mit einigen Boardies nach Norge.
Ich hoffe, dass dieses Treffen wiederholt wird. Der Sommer ist ja noch lang.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Acki (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin schade jürgen aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben#6 
samstag ost 3
 26° das sagt alles,leguan melde mich morgen:q gruß acki


----------



## addy123 (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Na Acki, da werde ich mir mal nen Wecker mitnehmen!?
Oder kannst Du mich früh mit ner schönen Tasse Kaffee wecken?#6 
Du weißt, Nachtangeln strengt an!


----------



## Acki (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin addy mit dem kaffee ist ok,aber du sollst beim angeln nicht schlafen#u  sondern fische fangen|supergri gruß acki


----------



## gpsjunkie (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Boah, ich bibber schon wieder. Im Januar zum Bootstreffen in Roermond war nicht sicher das ich komme. Hatte meinen Motor zur Inspektion. Und der wurde Freitags vor dem Treffen fertig.:g

Jetzt habe ich seit einer Woche den Motor meines Powertrimm zur Überprüfung. Soll Morgen (Di. 27.07) fertig sein und dann auf die Reise gehen#q. Ich hoffe das ich den Spätestens am Freitag hier habe, damit ich den wieder ein bauen kann.

Also bitte Daumen drücken.


----------



## addy123 (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*



			
				Acki schrieb:
			
		

> Moin addy mit dem kaffee ist ok,aber du sollst beim angeln nicht schlafen#u sondern fische fangen|supergri gruß acki


 
Das mit dem Schlafen werde ich in den Griff bekommen!(???)
Aber sag mal, vorausgesetzt ich schaffe es vor 17:00Uhr bei Dir zu sein (A3 bei Köln?), kann man bei Dir irgendwo vielleicht Deutschland-Argentinien schaun???;+
Ist danach ja noch Zeit fürs Nachtangeln. 
Vielleicht gibt es bei Dir in der Nähe ein Cafe, wo man bei einem Kaffee das Spiel inhallieren kann???


----------



## Mirco (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moinsen,

ja habs Jochen grad am Tel. gesagt, dass ich dies WE leider doch nicht kann. Arbeit geht momnetan vor.

Aber wie gesagt die Saison fängt ja erst an. Da geht bestimmt noch was.

Euch allen wünsche ich schönes Wetter & viel Spaß.

Mögen Euch die Möwen den Weg zum Fisch weisen!


----------



## Acki (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin so nun gehts zur sache!! am samstag den 1.7 haben sich folgende boardies zum makrelenangeln#: mit boot angemeldet:|welcome: 

team 1.udo mundt und leguan(björn)

team 2. Markus aus essen mit angelkumpel

team 3.gps junkie mit angelkumpel

team 4. acki und addy 123

team 5. hans und angelkumpel

treffpunkt ist die tanke in norddeich auf der rechten seite gleich nach dem ortsschild, um 10.00Uhr.

nach dem angeln werden wir noch gemeinsam bei mir grillen,und für gekühlte getränke ist gesorgt.

addy fussball werden wir bei mir gucken,mit kaffee und bier. gruß acki#g :#2:


----------



## ML_Wahoo (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

moin männers
das wird bestimmt der knaller bei diesem wetter
hoffe das wir alle gut ankommen an der  kant !
im vorfeld schon mal ein recht herzliches dankeschön an AKKI für die tolle organisation von den RUHRPÖTTLERN
bis samstag in alter frische


----------



## gpsjunkie (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Hallo Achim (Acki), wie ist das mit dem Grillen, sollen wir unser e Sachen zum Grillen mit bringen? Oder machste das mit ner Umlage? Wir werden mit gpsjunkie + Angelkumpel + Angelkumpel. Also wir kommen zu dritt. 

P.S Ich werde das Boot am Samstag wieder mit zurück nehmen. Wir bekommen das mit Sonntag Terminlich nicht hin.


----------



## Acki (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

moin hi jochen , grillsachen habe ich vor ort,da braucht ihr nichts mitbringen ausser spass und gute laune :q :q wird bestimmt ein toller tag|laola: gruß acki


----------



## addy123 (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Hey Acki! Freu mich schon auf morgen.
Ich versuche hier zeitig los zu düsen!?
Will zum Fussball pünktlich dasein.
Heute packe ich noch die Sachen ins Auto, sodaß ich morgen nur noch Kaffee kochen muß.
Für das Grillzeug gibts von mir ne kleine "Grillpauschale"!


----------



## Udo Mundt (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Boot ist aufgerödelt  angespannt. Wird bei dem Wetter sicherlich ein genialer Törn. Freu mich riesig |jump:


----------



## gpsjunkie (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Ja. 
Udo dem schließe ich mich an.

Hoffe das das morgen ein Super Törn wird. Alles gekühlt und verstaut, muss morgen an der Tanke mein Boot betanken. 

Denke das sollte morgen noch drin sitzen.


----------



## gpsjunkie (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Sag mal Acki, macht das sinn ne PMR Quetsche mit zubringen?


----------



## Mirco (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moinsen,

so langsam müsste doch mal einer von Euch zurück sein.

Hab grad Feierabend ge-, mir ein Bierchen dazu aufgemacht und wollte jetzt mal was über Euren tollen Nordsee - Makrelen - Törn lesen.

Und.....Nix is.

Na dann eben Morgen zum Frühstück, aber bitte mit ein paar schönen Bildern.


----------



## Lachsy (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Hi Mirco.
Markus ist mit seiner Wahoo oben und meldet heute Telfonisch -Makrelen so gross wie Rotaugen .


mfg Lachsy


----------



## Mirco (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin Clarissa,

na wenigstens mal ne Info - wenn auch über einen anderen Kanal#6 

"So groß wie Rotaugen" is natürlich relativ klein, oder gibbet bei Euch soooooooooooooogroooooooooooße Rotaugen?

Grüß mal bitte Markus & natürlich auch Winni!

Ich trinke dann mal Kaffee und warte auch Bilders


----------



## Kuschi777 (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin

War von Samstag auf Sonntag auf Schlangenjagd hab nen Aal mit 70cm gefangen.
Den will ich heute Abends als Brataal zubereiten aber wie geht das?
Macht ihr den in der Pfanne oder in der Backröhre bei welcher Temp. wie Würzt ihr den? Einfach alles Schreiben was ich machen muss.
Bitte um viele Antworten.

Mfg. 
Kuschi777


----------



## addy123 (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Nur mal ne kurze Info:
Bin seid Mitternacht zurück.
Es war suppi!#6!
Wenn auch die Massenfänge von Maccos nicht stattgefunden haben!
Aber einige hat jeder gehabt. 
Wir waren 6 Boote.
In der Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag waren Jörg und ich Nachtangeln im Kanal.
Jörg 3 kleine Aale und ich einen von 750 Gramm.
Bilder setze ich heute noch rein!


----------



## addy123 (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Einwas liegt mir noch auf dem Herzen!

@ACKI, VIELEN DANK FÜR DEINE GASTFREUNDSCHAFT!!!
LIEBE GRÜSSE AN DEINE FAMILIE, FREUNDE UND BEKANNTE, WELCH ICH BEI DIR KENNENGELERNT HABE!!!
Speziellen Gruß an Jörg, der am Samstag abend nicht dasein konnte.

Ich habe mich bei Euch so wohl gefühlt und dachte, ich gehöre schon ewig zur Familie!!!

Deine Organisation war einfach nur PERFECKT und UNPROBLEMATISCH!

VIELEN DANK, ich komme wieder!!!

Hier nun noch ein paar Bildche.

Ankunft 17:08 Uhr zum Fussballspiel Deutschland - Argentinien.





Nachtangeln mit Jörg





Treffen an der Tanke in Norddeich










Slippen in Norddeich





Hafenausfahrt





Ein paar Bilder von See




















Norderney










Grillen bei Acki


----------



## Lachsy (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Bei den bildern stellen sich mir einige fragen 

Hat leguan8, der björn zugenommen? :g 
Fährt unser kollege markus mit Großen Deutschlandfahne?
Ist markus der Grillmeister? Ich weis Essen kann er wie ein scheunendrescher  

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Mirco (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

DANKE für den Input!

Wie man unschwer erkennen kann, hab ich leider was verpasst, ABER es ist ja noch nicht alle Tage Abend!


----------



## Udo Mundt (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Von mir aus auch nochmal herzlichen Dank an Acki und seiner Familie #6 
Die Nordsee ist doch von einem ganz anderen Schlag wie die Ostsee  |evil: 
Vor den Inseln hatten wir einen sehr harten Oststrom und bei dem auffrischenden Wind aus Osten baute sich mit der Zeit eine
heftige Dünung auf, somit war Bullenreiten angesagt. Die Makrelen waren nur in sehr kleinen Schwärmen unterwegs und von der Größe meistens in Zigarrenformat :c . 
Heute Mittag nach dem Räuchern schon mal zwei Stück weggeschmatz, superlecker:q 
Auf der Rückfahrt in den Hafen gab es noch einige heftige Nordseewasserduschen, zum Glück war das Wasser piewarm und an Land war alles schnell wieder trocken.
Da die Makrelensaison noch bis Ende August geht, werden wir sicherlich nochmal angreifem #a


----------



## addy123 (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

@All, die teilgenommen haben
Könnt Ihr mir evtl. Digi-Fotos zumailen, wenn Ihr welche gemacht habt?
Ich habe gerade begonnen, eine Video-DVD anzufertigen.
Im Anschluß möchte ich noch die Bilder einfügen. Habe selber nicht allzu viel. 
Vielleicht mailt Ihr mir die Bilder zu. Wer von den Teilnehmern Interesse an der fertigen DVD hat, einfach mailen. Sollte noch weiteres Videomaterial existieren, gebt mir Bescheid. Evtl. die Videoaufnahme als MPEG oder AVI in DV-Qualität auf eine CD bannen und mir dann zukommen lassen.
Ich habe 13 Min. Videomaterial. Kann also noch mehr drauf.
Details wie Adressen und so weiter bitte per PN oder Mail.

@Lachsy
Frage 1 kann ich nicht beantworten
Frage 2 hängt irgendwie mit der Fußball-WM (?) zusammen!?
Hypergeil die Flagge
Frage 3.1 Markus war ein prima Grillmeister
Frage 3.2 kann ich ebenfalls nicht beantworten!#6


----------



## Lachsy (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Addy brauchste auch nicht, ich kenne markus ja lange genug um zu wissen was er wegputzen kann. ich glaube jetzt besucht er uns nicht mehr  PS: markus denk dran kein PC support mehr :q :q :q 

Markus ist noch auf dem weg nach hause, er hatte ne pommesbude gefunden auf dem rückweg :q 

mfg LAchsy


----------



## Acki (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

:l moin @all jo das war ein tolles wochenende,viele neue boardis getroffen und die "alte truppe"von travemünde war auch da.
danke nochmal an euch alle für das zahlreiche erscheinen!!!! #6 
 Lachsy wie addy schon schrieb hatt markus den grill gut im griff gehabt.
und er hatte auch die große deutschlandflagge am mast:m 

schade das wir keine großen makrelenschwärme hatten,aber jeder hatt seinen fisch gefangen.so meine grippe und das harte wochenende zwingt mich ins bett. gruß acki


----------



## addy123 (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*



			
				ems-zander schrieb:
			
		

> Auch von uns nochmal herzlichen Dank an Acki das wir uns noch so kurzfristig dem Bootsangeln anschließen konnten.
> @ addy 123
> Werde dir auch noch Bilder zusenden wenn du mir deine mail Adresse schickst |wavey:


 
Hallo und herzlich willkommen!!!#6 :m 
Schön, dass Du mit bei der Tour dabei warst!
Klasse, Du bist jetzt auch Boardie!!!:q 

Habe Dir eine PN und Mail gesandt, wegen den Bildern.


----------



## ems-angler (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

*Moi*

huch da bin ich aber wieder neidisch ....   echt super bilder...#6 
sind ab Herbst auch Hochseetauglich ,,,  behalt hier alles mal im Auge ...  würd mich freuen ...

mfg  Matze


----------



## addy123 (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

@Acki

Hatte ich noch nicht erwähnt.
Mein Ar... sowie diverse Körperteile tun mir jetzt noch weh.
Die Wellen und der Speed Deines Schlauchis ist Wahnsinn gewesen. Das nächste Mal nehme ich mir ein Sitzkissen mit, oder setze mich gleich auf den Fahrersitz. 
Kontrolliere mal alle Halteseile, ob ich keins beschädigt habe!?

Überlege mir, ob ich mir ein Schlauchi zulegen soll!?
Geht die Kiste doch so sicher über die Wellen und fast kein Wasser im Boot!!!#6 

Zum Glück bist Du kein Vollgas gefahren!?

PS: Was habt Ihr denn heute (Sonntag) gefangen?


----------



## gpsjunkie (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin, melde mich jetzt auch mal zu Wort. 
Also der Tag war super. Viel Wellen und Wind. Laut Acki so um die Windstärke 5. 

Gefangen haben wir drei aufm Boot 53 Makrelen und 13 Stöcker. 

Fürs erstemal war das Super. 

Leider habe ich klein wenig  Motorprobleme gehabt. Aber trotzdem war es Super.

@Acki, Danke für Gastfreundschaftlichkeit. Bei meinem nächsten Familien Ausflug an die See werden wir bestimmt  eure Menüs probieren. Sah Gut aus. 

@all, ich fand es war ein nettes Treffen. Und ich habe wieder nette Boardies kennen gelernt.

Sobald ich meine Bilder fertig habe kann man den Bericht auf meine Homepage sehen.


----------



## ML_Wahoo (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

harry,dirk und ich sind gestern abend gegen 20.00 uhr in essen angekommen . waren beide begeistert von dem treffen als "nichtboardies"
herzlichen dank an MARGIT UND ACKI die uns dieses geile wochenende noch verfeinert haben! grüsse auch an walter ,michael und frank mit denen wir noch witze erzählt haben und WARMEN kümmerling bis 1,30 uhr getrunken haben.am sonntag morgen hat der kopfsprung ins hafenbecken wie eine aspirin gewirkt.irgendwann werden wir die OSTFRIESEN noch mal besuchen.
grüsse an alle von markus!


----------



## addy123 (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*



			
				ML_Wahoo schrieb:
			
		

> harry,dirk und ich sind gestern abend gegen 20.00 uhr in essen angekommen . waren beide begeistert von dem treffen als "nichtboardies"
> herzlichen dank an MARGIT UND ACKI die uns dieses geile wochenende noch verfeinert haben! grüsse auch an walter ,michael und frank mit denen wir noch witze erzählt haben und WARMEN kümmerling bis 1,30 uhr getrunken haben.am sonntag morgen hat der kopfsprung ins hafenbecken wie eine aspirin gewirkt.irgendwann werden wir die OSTFRIESEN noch mal besuchen.
> grüsse an alle von markus!


 
|kopfkrat ... mmmhhh, da habe ich wohl was verpasst???#q 

@Gpsjunkie

a.felde@arcor.de 

Dein Postfach ist voll!|supergri :q 

PS: Falls Interesse an der DVD, Deine Adresse mit mailen.


----------



## sailfish777 (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin, moin allerseits,

auch von mir noch mal ein Lob an Acki und alle die da waren. #6 War ein schöner Tag auf See. 
Aufgrund meines Blitzbesuches war ja leider nicht viel drin außer ne kurze Begrüßung, ein wenig Snack beim Slippen und ne Verabschiedung nach dem Fischen. Wäre gerne noch zum Grillen geblieben, war aber diesmal nicht zu machen. Vielleicht passt das mit der Zeit denn beim nächsten Mal wieder besser und ein nächstes Mal wird es für mich sicher geben.
Ich hoffe, nein ich bin mir sicher, das Ihr auch so noch ne Menge Spaß hattet an dem Abend.

@addy123
mit Bildern kann ich leider nicht dienen, hab in der Eile gar keine Kamera mitgenommen.

@gpsjunkie ???
bist Du der, welcher in Rheine arbeitet? Hab ich mal aufgrung deines Wohnortes mal so drauf geschlossen. Sorry, habe den Namen bei der ganzen Eile vergessen. 
Können gerne mal schaun ob wir beim nächsten mal was mit zusammen fahren hinbekommen.....

@leguan8
Björn denk mal an mich wegen der Karten. Danke schon im Vorraus.

Bis die Tage
Klaus


----------



## gpsjunkie (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Hallo Klaus, ja da hast Du richtig geschlossen. Mein Name ist Jochen und ich Arbeite in Rheine.

Mit der Ausfahrt wäre super, könnte ja auch mal Ijmuiden sein? Ich will da mal unbedingt hin. Ist von Nordhorn aus ca 230 Km. Habe noch nie einen Wolfsbarsch in der Nordsee oder irgendwo anders gefangen. Makrelen sollen dort ja auch sein. Nur das Slippen kostet ne Möderkohle. Habe letztes mal 18.-- T€ureonen bezahlt. Aber nach 3 km durch die Mole biste schon auf See.

Wenn mein Boot wieder fährt, melde ich mich mal.


----------



## addy123 (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Jetzt hole ich den Thrääd mal wieder hoch.
Die DVD ist fertig. Morgen liegen die bestellten Scheibchen im Briefkasten!:m


----------



## leguan8 (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Ich möchte grne auch eine dvd haben bitte!!


----------



## leguan8 (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

So ich komme lerider jetzt erst dazu mich hier zu melden. 

Acki: Vielen dank für die Orga. Es war echt super! Ich freue mich schon auf eine Wiederholung! WAs mir sehr gut gefallen hat, war das anschließende beisammensitzen und gemühltlich Grillen bei Dir.

Wieder einmal hat man viele neue Boadries kennen gelernt. Und auch alte bekannte wieder getroffen (Grillmeister Markus!!).

A´cki kannst du bitte für den neuen Termin einen neuen Thread aufmachen, den wir dann oben festtackern für die Zeit.


----------



## gpsjunkie (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Hallo @all: OHHH Ja ich könnt schon wieder:l .#h


----------



## addy123 (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*



			
				leguan8 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte grne auch eine dvd haben bitte!!


 
Dann sende mir doch mal Deine Adresse per PN!#6


----------



## Acki (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin#h  @ addy dvd ist angekommen ,besten dank dafür.|stolz: #g 

auf wunsch von leguan 8 "björn"werd ich mal einen neuen thread aufmachen fürs nächste bootsanglertreffen in norddeich. :m gruß acki


----------



## gpsjunkie (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

@Addy 123, Danke für die DVD. Ist klasse geworden. Nur die hand sollte ruhiger werden:m (aber bei dem Speed des Bootes:k )

@Acki, habe ich den neuen Thread wegen des Termins übersehen? Bin gespannt.

Hoffentlich ist mein Motor bis dahin wieder fertig|kopfkrat  (repariert, fertig ist er ja im Moment)


----------



## Udo Mundt (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

@Acki
neues Treffen, bin sehr dran interessiert |wavey: 
Hoffentlich nicht am letzten Julywochenende:c


----------



## addy123 (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

@All
Freut mich, wenn alle ihre DVD erhalten haben (Leguan8 ???)! 
Bei einem erneuten Angeln wäre ich natürlich auch gerne wieder mit von der Party!!!


----------



## Lotte (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

moin-moin acki #h,

wie schaut es denn momentan in der nordsee mit den makrelen aus??? hier liest man im moment ja kaum was!!!!

wenn alles klappt, will ich mich am mittwoch mal versuchen!!! muß mal wieder ein ganz klein wenig streß um die ohren bekommen!!!! hoffentlich geht das alles gut!!!!

wetter soll ja ganauso werden wie heute!!! da müßte doch auf der nordsee absoluter ententeich herrschen, oder???

ist es immer noch die beste zeit, beim ablaufendem wasser die makrelen zu suchen???


----------



## leguan8 (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

jo addy habe ich auch bekommen, gefällt mir was ich gesehen habe.


----------



## Acki (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

moin gestern und heute waren jörg und ich zum makrelenangeln,bei der wetterlage einfach klasse.

wir konnten am sonntag 64 makos verhaften bei recht kabbeliger see.

heute hatten wir den start für11 uhr geplant,und hatten wieder den berümten ententeich|supergri keine möwenschwärme auf dem wasser,aber die makos waren da .so konnten wir bis zum hochwasser ca 200 stück fangen.
ein anderes boot leistete uns gesellschaft aber die jungens hatten nur 9 stück,und da wir schon so viele hatten haben wir noch 30 stück verschenkt. so das wars erstmal bilder hab ich keine gemacht cam vergessen #q aber das werd ich morgen nachholen..gruß acki

am samstag wollen wir nochmal ne boardie bootstour machen
wer zeit hatt? treffpunkt ist am samstag den 22.7 um 7.30 an der tanke in norddeich hochwasser ist um 9.53 uhr#6
@lotte dann wünsch ich dir viel erfolg und denke an sonnenschutz!!!!


----------



## leguan8 (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

interesse!!!


----------



## H.Christians (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

@Acki   Ich würde auch ganz gerne mal mitfahren und ein paar Makos fangen. Meine Telnummer hast du ja, melde dich mal.


Gruß

Holger


----------



## gpsjunkie (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin und schade, bekomme am Samstag wahrscheinlich erst meinen Motor wieder|uhoh: . 

Ich wünsche euch aber viel spaß und lasst mir noch ein paar Mako`s drin:g . 

Habe mir doch gedacht das ich meinen Motor nicht schnell genug wieder bekomme#q .


----------



## Acki (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

moin @ jochen mach dir nichts draus,wir werden noch öfter zum makoangeln fahren.wünsch dir viel glück mit der maschine#6

war gestern und heute mit jörg zum makrelen ärgern,heute haben wir die tour wegen starken wellengang abgebrochen aber gestern konnten wir 48 stück fangen.

haben sailfisch noch getroffen, der hatte mit seinem kumpel auch einige makos gefangen.gruß acki

http://img291.*ih.us/img291/7104/bild107nk1.jpg


----------



## sailfish777 (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

moin moin,

Samstag kann bei mir nix werden. Da muß ich leider zum Job (...arbeiten...?!..., kann man sich den ganzen Tach mit versauen,... sach ich immer!)

Jau, am Dienstag tat sich arbeitsmäßig ne Lücke auf. Morgens noch mal schnell nach dem Rechten gesehen und denn fix das Boot aufn Haken, Kollegen aufgeholt und ab dafür. Gegen Mittag an der Slippe angekommen und bei super Wetter nen schönen Tach vor Norderney gemacht. Nen Schwarm waben wir nicht gefunden, aber gut 30 Makos duften uns denn doch nach Hause begleiten. Die kleineren sind irgedwie fast alle noch rechtzeitig vom haken gefallen|kopfkrat 
War echt viiiieeel besser als dies lästige knechten!!|supergri 

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## Acki (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

moin #h so komme grad vom angeln wieder,haben uns heute morgen um 5,30 uhr auf den weg gemacht.

fast windstill sind wir bis hinter norderney gefahren ,angeln raus und nach wenigen minuten zappelten die ersten makos am haken.bei 12m wassertiefe bissen die fische direkt unterm boot bei ca.3m,so konnten wir 41 stück mitnehmen.

dann kam noch der cat nr.1 mit 30ktn. vorbei,mann watt ne heckwelle#d ein auziehendes gewitter machte dem angeltag ein ende.gruß acki
http://img291.*ih.us/img291/6348/bild109ef8.jpg


----------



## Lotte (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

moin-moin acki,

wir sind gestern bei euch gewesen!!! zwar nur kurz, aber konnten nicht verwertbares verhaften!!! ich hatte deine nummer nicht mitgenommen, da ich dachte, bis dahin fahren wir eh nie!!! wir waren gegen 13:30 bei der gelben meßtonne zwischen norderney und juist!!!

haben gesten von 9:00-16:30 ganze 5 makrelen fangen können !!!


----------



## Acki (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

moin#h lotte schade das wir euch nicht gesehen haben;+ aber beim nächsten mal rufst du mich vorher an|bla: gruß acki


----------



## Acki (18. September 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

moin war gesten endlich mal wieder zum aalpöddern, mit dem neuen boot und endlich wieder aale!! gruß ackihttp://img241.*ih.us/img241/3364/bild145nr9.jpg


----------



## gpsjunkie (18. September 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Ja super Acki, aber wo sind die Bilder der Shetland? Und wo ist meine Antwort auf meine PN?


----------



## Acki (22. September 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

moin @ jochen bilder sind in arbeit,hast meine tel:?kannst mich ja anrufen .#6 
so waren heute zum pöddern und konnten 17 aale und 2 platte im ebbstrom fangen.gruß acki

http://img134.*ih.us/img134/9777/bild069ze9.jpg


----------



## Acki (22. September 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

moin so hier die bilders vom neuen boot.gruß acki
http://img112.*ih.us/img112/4286/bild137xy3.jpg
http://img163.*ih.us/img163/6175/bild143ei7.jpg
http://img163.*ih.us/img163/8117/bild140us9.jpg
http://img106.*ih.us/img106/2705/bild141ay5.jpg


----------



## gpsjunkie (22. September 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin Acki, ja das ist mal was genaues. Schön mit Frauchen und Sohnemann auf der Nordsee. Wie ich sehe haste auch den Yamaha behalten. Reicht bestimmt oder? 

Aufjeden Fall haste damit einen Mehrwert an Komfort. 

Bloß das mit den 70 Km/h klappt im Moment nicht.

Deine Telefon nummer habe ich. Rufe heute mal an.


----------



## CyKingTJ (22. September 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

@Acki

Guter Fang, da lohnt das räuchern ja schon.

Bis wann kann man pöddern? Vielleicht erbarmt sich mal jemand und nimmt mich mit ! |wavey:


----------



## Acki (22. September 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin |wavey: @ jochen erstmal reicht das mit 50 ps macht 22ktn,werde den neuen motor erst im frühjahr 07 kaufen.#6 

@cyking danke,mit dem pöddern ist immer wetterabhängig bei den wassertemperaturen wirds wohl noch 2 wochen laufen.|kopfkrat 

wollte eigentlich gleich los aber muss heute noch arbeiten,und morgen auch|krach:  also werde ich erst am montag wieder starten.gruß acki


----------



## Acki (26. September 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin haben heute unsere letzte pöddertour gestartet,konnten noch einige aale verhaften der größte wog fast 3pfd.werde jetzt wieder den zandern und hechten im kanal nachstellen.
so noch die bilders.gruß acki
http://img180.*ih.us/img180/2026/bild152ej8.jpg
http://img152.*ih.us/img152/6584/bild151bk3.jpg
http://img152.*ih.us/img152/4381/bild150ud2.jpg


----------



## gpsjunkie (26. September 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Hallo Acki, schönen Fang haste da. Habe es noch nicht geschafft mit dem Telefon. Kommt aber noch.#6 

Und wenn es mit den Zandern losgeht, denkste an mich oder? 

Ich hoffe das es am Sonntag den 01.03. klappt. Dann werden wir wieder angreifen. Abgesehen davon klappt es gerade gut mit Barsch.


----------



## goeddoek (26. September 2006)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin,Acki #h 

|schild-g  zum neuen Boot, immer 'ne Hand breit Wasser unterm Kiel und "alltiids goede Faart" #h 

Na, da haste ja mal wieder zugeschlagen #6


----------



## Acki (18. April 2007)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin ab nächste woche gehts wieder los,hoffentlich spielt das wetter mit.#h gruß acki


----------



## esgof (23. April 2007)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

hallo 
ist deine tel nr von der ersten seite noch aktuel ? würde gerne auch mal mit fahren habe leider nur ein schlauch boot mit 5 ps.wenn du auf deinem boot platz noch hättest das währe super mfg.esgof


----------



## addy123 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Hallo Acki!
Viel Erfolg bei Deinen Fischzügen!!!#6 
Hätte ich doch im Moment mehr Zeit ...:c


----------



## Acki (23. April 2007)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin esgof jo die tel.nr ist noch aktuel ,wenn du hier mal im urlaub verweilst werde ich dich gerne mitnehmen. gruß acki

@addy danke,ich werd an dich denken wenn ich die ersten aale fange


----------



## gpsjunkie (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin auch. Na???? Ob der Acki denn schon auf Aal war??? Vermisse hier den Bericht:g|kopfkrat:m

Bis demnächst auf Makrele.


----------



## Acki (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

moin|wavey:  jochen leider konnte ich noch keine pöddertour auf die nordsee machen,letzte woche der starke ostwind und jetzt das sturmtief aus nordwest aber ich gebe die hoffnung nicht auf|supergri 
 im kanal konnten wir schon einige aale verhaften#6gruß acki


----------



## Peterpaul (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

#h jetzt gerade den Thread gelesen und was soll ich sagen - #6 geile Sache. Bin schliesslich 600m von der Nordsee entfernt aufgewachsen, aber Pöttern- leider noch nicht gemacht. Gleich mal bei Map24 die Entfernung bis Greetsiel eingeben........|wavey:


----------



## gpsjunkie (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Huuuiiii Acki, ich dachte schon dein Finger hat sich entzündet:m. Lange nix gehört. Bei mir wird es jetzt etwas ruhiger, ich werde mal anrufen. Und ich bin heiß auf die Makos.

@peterpaul--> und da sag nochmal einer Lesen Bildet nicht:vik: Und ich glaube Acki ist ein kompetenter Ansprechpartner.


----------



## Acki (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

moin so nach langer zeit mal wieder was posten. waren in der letzten woche wieder zum pöddern.
gefangen haben wir hauptsächlich platte,aale ist im moment nicht so gut täglich 3-8 stück ist standart.platte beißen recht gut ,schlechteste fangtag 11 stück beste 41 pro boot.werde meine cam öfter mitnehmen und die nötigen bilder machen.morgen starten wir wieder um 8 uhr .gruß acki
http://img444.*ih.us/img444/3598/bild218gu0.jpg
Shot with KODAK EASYSHARE DX3215 Zoom Digital Camera.. at 1969-12-31


----------



## jottweebee (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

@ Acki

Von wo soll es losgehen?
Greetsiel oder Norddeich?


----------



## Acki (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

moin jürgen wir fahren von greetsiel start ist um 9 uhr. gruß acki


----------



## jottweebee (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Morgen klappt es leider nicht bei mir.

Wünsche Dir viel Petri Heil.

Jürgen


----------



## Acki (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

moin danke jürgen,aber wir sind bei dem stürmischen wetter nicht rausgefahren.mal sehn ob es nächste woche besser wird, gruß acki


----------



## Acki (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin ab Mai 2011 gehts wieder Los,habe dann mehr Zeit um den Platten und Aalen nachzustellen.
Vielleicht können wir ja mit einigen Booten zusammen fahren.Gruß Acki|supergri


----------



## gpsjunkie (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Mensch moin Acki, ich habe die Tage noch an dich gedacht. Ich habe meiner Frau gesagt ich wollte dich och mal gerne Anrufen. Für mich ist es jedenfalls schön was von Dir zuhören. 

Was macht denn jetzt dein Boot? Haste was anderes? Oder das letzte wieder fertig?

Zum Angeln: Ich wäre gerne mit dabei. Makrosangeln ist auch gebongt.


----------



## fischfan-nord (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin Acki

Ich würd mich sehr gerne mit meinem Boot anschließen. Wäre allerdings meine erste Tour auf der Nordsee mit dem eigenen Boot. Im April müsste ich das Boot fahrbereit haben. Ich werd den Thred im Auge behalten und und mal anfragen wenn du postest, dass es los geht.  #h

Bis dahin...   Petri!


----------



## Acki (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin @ Jochen Boot ist fast fertig,Steuerkonsole aus Alu ist schon verbaut noch Restarbeiten wie Pers.Farbe und Kleinkram.Trailer hat nach Umbau neuen Tüv jetzt brauchen wir bloß besseres Wetter dann gehts auf Zander.|wavey:
http://img593.*ih.us/img593/4690/dcp0002.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## gpsjunkie (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Acki, das sieht doch schon wieder gut aus. Ich dachte das dort ein schönes Meteor mit nem 4 Tackter steht. So geht es aber auch. Definitiv freue ich mich bei den Temperaturen auf ein Treffen an der Nordsee zum Makrelen, Aale oder Plattfische fangen.

Wo wir hier schon mal dabei sind, hast Du schon mal mit Wattwurm auf den Sandbänken um Norderney gefischt? Oder weiter draussen im Tiefen auf Wittling? Man da müsste doch was gehen. Wenn ich mir so die Berichte aus den Nederlanden so anschaue. Mit 8 Personen 72 Platte und 268 Wittlinge auf der Oosterschelde.

Achso, Ute und ich beabsichtigen einen Wohnwagen zu kaufen und auf Fehmarn zu stellen. Campingplatz Klausdorferstrand. Dort könnten wir dann mal ein langes We machen wenn Du möchtest. Bis Ostern sollte das über die Bühne sein, denke ich. Wir haben zwar eine Woche über Ostern dort schon eine Ferienwohnung gemietet, aber nur für den Übergang.

Schon ungewöhnlich das man mit solch einem Gespannt und so einem Trailer 100km/h fahren darf. Auf den Zoombild sieht der sehr "unterdimensioniert" aus.


----------



## co.dwave (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Hallo,

der Trailer sieht doch gut aus. Sobald das Ding gebremst und nach Möglichkeit noch mit Stoßdämpfern ausgestattet ist darf der Anghänger das 1,1-fache Leergewicht des Zugfahrzeugs erreichen. Vorausgesetzt natürlich die Bereifung des Trailers ist nicht älter als 6 Jahre und das Zugfahrzeug verfügt über ABS. Insofern ist die 100Kmh Zulassung selbst bei Zugfahrzeugen der Golfklasse gar kein Thema mehr..

Das Boot wirkt aber wirklich sehr schön Hochwandig...

Grüße aus Berlin
André


----------



## gpsjunkie (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

andre, gestern habe ich mit Acki telefoniert. Der Trailer ist gebremst hat Federn und Stossdämpfer.  Ausserdem hat er ein Zgg von 550kg. So sollte es also passen. Kann man auf Bildern manchmal nicht erkennen.

@Acki, falls das mit dem Wetter und Termin klappt würde ich mich freuen. 


----------



## HD4ever (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

hast du ein neues Boot oder am umbauen ? |kopfkrat


----------



## Acki (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aalpöddern auf der Nordsee*

Moin Hallo Jörg das Boot ist gebraucht,habe es im Juni gekauft da ich flexibel sein wollte.Das Boot hat beim Vorbesitzer 2 Jahre rumgestanden,und mußte zum Angeln noch umgebaut werden.Werde wenns passt mal Bilder einstellen. Gruß Acki


----------

